# Cena Post-Match Discussion



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena going on vacation?*

Why even have Cena win if he was gonna take a vacation though?

Have Cena lose, Brock "injure" him...Cena gone for a while, Brock goes crazy wins the title, Cena comes back to stop him.

I hate how I can book better than the WWE sometimes.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Cena going on vacation?*



BestInTheWorld1998 said:


> At the end of extreme rules, what did cena mean he was going on vacation for a long time, is he leaving the company, what is happening tomorrow night on raw


From what I've heard, a few people heard him saying during the match, "It's torn, I'm gone." Re-torn his bicep by the sound of that. Will just need to wait til tomorrow to find out I guess.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Cena going on vacation?*

Hope he gets kidnapped and never seen again.....a man can dream


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena going on vacation?*



Bloodbath said:


> From what I've heard, a few people heard him saying during the match, "It's torn, I'm gone." Re-torn his bicep by the sound of that. Will just need to wait til tomorrow to find out I guess.


I am pretty sure this is right, I think he tore his biceps again.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

His plane left about 5 mins ago. Flight to Aruba.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena going on vacation?*



A-C-P said:


> I am pretty sure this is right, I think he tore his biceps again.


And Beth Phoenix is really injured..


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

He deserves a vacation, but it'll be a bitch if this is the whole fired, but shows up at the arena thing again.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

Foley seems to have confirmed on Twitter he's torn his bicep again.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Let's hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena going on vacation?*



Y2JFAN811 said:


> Why even have Cena win if he was gonna take a vacation though?
> 
> Have Cena lose, Brock "injure" him...Cena gone for a while, Brock goes crazy wins the title, Cena comes back to stop him.
> 
> *I hate how I can book better than the WWE sometimes.*


You most likely can't.

Cause that "genius booking" of yours is the same old shit as every "monster heel" booking as before. You THINK it's that easy, but it's not. Why? Because that little idea of yours solves nothing.

Cena gets injured.
Brock looks like a monster. Success.
Cena comes back.
Cena gets revenge.
Cena gets booed for the 1023492384th time. Complete and utter failure.

What makes your idea so different? That's what I'm trying to convey. At least with this booking, Brock, who might I add, knocked Cena the fuck out in 60 seconds and had him pinned for just as long twice, will probably turn psycho over the loss and that'll give another star a chance with Brock.

But people don't think like that anymore. People think in a one-track mind when it comes to Cena and the IWC.

Does Cena win, or does Cena lose?

That's all they do. They cheer like fanboys when Rocky wins and he disappears regardless of the bad booking that only could have worked if Brock agreed to come back, because Rocky won. No, wait. Because Cena lost. That's all that matters.

They don't look beyond anymore. They only see the pin, not the match.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

More and more Im just left shaking my head with this company.

There's the Bryan squash backfiring, Punk losing to HHH, the Nexus angle, and now this.

So disheartening for something I have loved the majority of my life.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope he is ok; but man I would love a break from seeing Cena on my television.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

If he's leaving, he should have lost. Pure and simple. Stay away for a while John. Rest up. Go to TNA and bury everyone over there. Give Hogan and Flair the ole Attitude Adjustment.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

It seems like he legit hurt himself, maybe torn his bicep again. 

The whole "I know i'm not supposed to talk right now" thing at the end seems legit, like he knew he was going to be out for awhile and he just wanted to say his piece before he left because he knows Vince won't let him work through this injury if it is as bad as he thinks it is.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Panther said:


> *If he's leaving, he should have lost.* Pure and simple. Stay away for a while John. Rest up. Go to TNA and bury everyone over there. Give Hogan and Flair the ole Attitude Adjustment.


Rocky would have lost then. Cause he was 100% going to leave right after WM.


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Was Cena scheduled to leave after the match? It seemed to me like he was, and then on top of that got injured. Also he did say "one last run" or something along those lines. Wonder what that was about, tomorrow is a must watch in my opinion.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Man some people cant be satisfied. Cena leaves but wins his last match and people are complaining? God.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

according to moke foley he is legitimately injured



> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Damn, hate to see a guy like @johncena ..or any guy for that matter, seriously injured. Get well soon, John.





> Mick Foley ‏ @realMickFoley
> Yeah @GoVols4Life @tcw8848 Cena is a tough SOB for sure. The guy gets his head brutalized, tears a bicep and STILL has haters tonight? Wow!


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Man some people cant be satisfied. Cena leaves but wins his last match and people are complaining? God.


I wouldn't mind Cena winning if the match was booked to give Cena a chance of winning. You know, back and forth etc. I'm sorry but I can't suspend my disbelief that a guy who is absolutely battered for 20 minutes wins like that.


----------



## bjazn (Jun 28, 2011)

Well even though Cena won, Brock can simply say he put Cena on the shelf aka mission accomplished for him. That and he'll go even more apeshit if its possible. He'll most likely become part of the main spotlight while Cena is out. Everyone happy?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I havent seen the PPV yet but if he's going out with an injury doesnt it make sense to have him lose? all this does is put cena out of the picture for a few months but slow down Lesnar's momentum, so what's the sense in that.


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

But if I booked it this is how it would go... Cena comes back to WWE with a character change and a MASK to cover his shame he feels for being on our TV's for so long and making children cry for bleeding. This leads to him never losing another match until a ultimate revenge Mask vs. Mask match with Sin Cara Jr. (because he "killed" Sin Cara Sr. in a new match, the razor blade burning table match) at Wrestlemania 42 when we find out it was really Brock Lesnar pretending to be Cena the WHOLE TIME!!!! The joke would be on us then huh, huh! Jeeez we can all be the best bookers in the world! 

or this could be the begining of that one guy's far fetched long posted fantasy about WWE taking over TNA because Cena is taking time off to rest up for that next TNA Open Fight Night in MAY!!! His match verse Ken Anderson is going to make us all hyped!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I think a loss who'd have given a better angle to his time off if he was booked in to take some before the PPV, ie how will he recover? will he be a changed man angle? raises a lot of angles they could play with if needed.

If he's injured and this time of wasn't scheduled to be a factor then its a usual Superman Cena win.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

Remember when I showed up, and said that Cena would get injured by Brock, and go to TNA?

Yeah, that's still happening.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Hold on, so it wasn't planned for him to go away? So he'd of beat Lesnar and went straight back to the normal Cena the next night.

Unbelievable.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> Man some people cant be satisfied. Cena leaves but wins his last match and people are complaining? God.


maybe because people just don't like Cena? its not hard to believe when he gets booed all the time.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

You have to bare in mind that Cena was injured DURING the match. I'm sure if he was able to stick around he would've given Lesnar the win eventually.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> I havent seen the PPV yet but if he's going out with an injury doesnt it make sense to have him lose? all this does is put cena out of the picture for a few months *but slow down Lesnar's momentum*, so what's the sense in that.


I implore you to watch the match.

Because believe me, aside from the surprise win, Lesnar completely convinced me even in kayfabe that Cena was nothing to him. He demolished him, and even pinned him for longer than 3 seconds on more than one occasion. Basically, watch the match and see that Brock is still a monster on every right.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

the fox said:


> according to moke foley he is legitimately injured


work!

(John Cena hobbles around on crutches)

me: "Work!"

(John Cena hit by a bus.)

me: "Work!"

4 months later...

"John Cena has been cleared to return to the ring."

me: "Work!"

Really. I don't buy anything guys under legends contracts say on Twitter.

I'll wait and see.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Brock was incredibly stiff during that match. Did he realize it wasn't UFC?


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

The entire IWC after that match:


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> I implore you to watch the match.
> 
> Because believe me, aside from the surprise win, Lesnar completely convinced me even in kayfabe that Cena was nothing to him. He demolished him, and even pinned him for longer than 3 seconds on more than one occasion. Basically, watch the match and see that Brock is still a monster on every right.


Agreed... watch the match for sure... Watch all three of the big matches. I had a blast watching each one of them. Great PPV WWE. The trickle down effect of Brock Lesnar put people in spots fueding with dudes they need to be fueding with which lead to some quality matches. I also enjoyed Cena's post match comments as well.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

totoyotube said:


> maybe because people just don't like Cena? its not hard to believe when he gets booed all the time.


I know that people don't like Cena but its pretty funny how rather than just be happy with him leaving they have to nitpick and find something wrong in that too. Then again Cena hate is on all kinds of ridiculous levels so whatever.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Whether the IWC wants to admit it or not, the WWE product will suffer without John Cena there.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

In regards to him winning his last match, if this is all a work it's a storyline I wouldn't mind seeing.

Cena beats Brock but has to go on hiatus, while Cena is gone Brock takes over the WWE just demolishing everyone and turning every crowd against him, which may eventually lead to the fans actually wanting Cena to return because they know he has beat Brock and has a chance to save the WWE.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Pronk25 said:


> Brock was incredibly stiff during that match. Did he realize it wasn't UFC?


He was probably asked by Cena himself to go like that. It's his last match after all.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2002)

Fucking hell...as much as I get annoyed at Cena, he at least gets crowds going no matter what. Now we're going to be stuck with mediocrity at the main event level with CM Punk. Fucking hell man.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I implore you to watch the match.
> 
> Because believe me, aside from the surprise win, Lesnar completely convinced me even in kayfabe that Cena was nothing to him. He demolished him, and even pinned him for longer than 3 seconds on more than one occasion. Basically, watch the match and see that Brock is still a monster on every right.


You don't lose to someone who is "nothing to you". If Brock was celebrating and got rolled up, then you can play off the fluke. He still lost steam and the "untouchable" aura to him.

Just an absolute baffling decision. Possibly costly ($) too.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess if he really injured we will know 
i mean they won't fake a surgery?


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

im really curious about this...

there were rumors before this match even took place that cena was taking time off . so now the question is are they selling an injury angle for him to take time off or is he legit injured ? 

if he is legit injured, i wonder if lesnar is gonna get heat for being so physical in the match ?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I've missed RAW for like a month.....why is everyone saying this is Cena's last match?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> I implore you to watch the match.
> 
> Because believe me, aside from the surprise win, Lesnar completely convinced me even in kayfabe that Cena was nothing to him. He demolished him, and even pinned him for longer than 3 seconds on more than one occasion. Basically, watch the match and see that Brock is still a monster on every right.


This.. what makes you think (kayfabe) Lesnar even cares about wins? he said when he came back what makes him feel good is beating people up.. he accomplished that and put Cena on the shelf. He can make the loss not matter in one sentence: "I went in not caring if I won or lost, I just wanted to hurt John Cena and end his career". that's like monster heel 101:

lose the match to the babyface but still manage to come out of it looking like a monster, and hurt the babyface so bad he has to take time off, leading to an eventual rematch for big $$. In the meantime lesnar will steamroll some other people to get his heat back.


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> This.. what makes you think (kayfabe) Lesnar even cares about wins? he said when he came back what makes him feel good is beating people up.. he accomplished that and put Cena on the shelf, that's like monster heel 101:
> 
> lose the match to the babyface but still manage to come out of it looking like a monster, and hurt the babyface so bad he has to take time off, leading to an eventual rematch for big $$. In the meantime lesnar will steamroll some other people to get his heat back.


lesnar winning would have made more money, wanting to see someone lose or continue their streaks creates cash. Just ask Goldberg and Floyd Mayweather


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> This.. what makes you think (kayfabe) Lesnar even cares about wins? he said when he came back what makes him feel good is beating people up.. he accomplished that and put Cena on the shelf. He can make the loss not matter in one sentence: "I went in not caring if I won or lost, I just wanted to hurt John Cena and end his career". that's like monster heel 101:
> 
> lose the match to the babyface but still manage to come out of it looking like a monster, and hurt the babyface so bad he has to take time off, leading to an eventual rematch for big $$. In the meantime lesnar will steamroll some other people to get his heat back.


Exactly, Lesnar can say that he lost the battle, but won the war. Like HHH said when HBK beat him in the unsanctioned street fight, HBK may have won, but HHH walked out.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

good news that Cena's hurt and leaving, i can't stand him winning all the time anymore, him beating Brock was the dumbest shit in a while, especially now that he's leaving.


----------



## aftersh0ck (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena doesn't win all the time. He didn't win tonight at all if he's really hurt. If this was a bad move by WWE creative, then why is everyone on here actually reading and complaining about it?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Can someone please answer my question. Why does everyone keep saying this is Cena's last match? I know he tore his bicep again, but that doesn't mean it'll be his last match.


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Cena going away?*

I read on a thread Cena is going away? What is going on?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

> John Cena ‏ @JohnCena
> Warfare is the Tao of deception. Thus: Although you are capable, display incapability. Sun Tzu, Art of War


?!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> good news that Cena's hurt and leaving, i can't stand him winning all the time anymore, him beating Brock was the dumbest shit in a while, especially now that he's leaving.


when was the last time cena was winning all the time?

lost last year to miz at mania
lost punk feud with 2 ppv losses in a row and has'nt been champ in almost a year
lost a year long feud to rock cleanly at mania
lord tensai beat him on raw
and brock brutalized him so bad he has to take time off


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena going away?*

Brock Lesnar broke his arm


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Cena going away?*



gtamann said:


> Brock Lesnar broke his arm


Wow, so I am not trying to start a whole thread on this just an opinion I wonder how much of that match was real and if Brock was actually hitting Cena cause that seems like he was pulling on it really hard to do that.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

p862011 said:


> when was the last time cena was winning all the time?
> 
> lost last year to miz at mania
> lost punk feud with 2 ppv losses in a row and has'nt been champ in almost a year
> ...


It's just typical blind Cena hate, don't bother with those people.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> Exactly, Lesnar can say that he lost the battle, but won the war. Like HHH said when HBK beat him in the unsanctioned street fight, HBK may have won, but HHH walked out.


That's because Triple H bashed Shawn Michaels neck in with a sledgehammer after the match.

That's the only way you can make that argument. You attack the person post match and maim him to the point where he can't stand afterwards.

Face it guys. John Cena slayed the monster Brock Lesnar. Brock Lesnar did not win the war. He got beat up by a guy with a torn bicep.


----------



## Sois Calme (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a fucking WORK!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

If Cena did tear his bicep again, he'll return 3 months ahead of schedule again...mark it. Also, can someone please answer my question...why is everyone saying this is Cena's last match?


----------



## gtamann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena going away?*

It was real there will be consequences for brock lesnar


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean

https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena



> Warfare is the Tao of deception. Thus: Although you are capable, display incapability. Sun Tzu, Art of War


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

p862011 said:


> when was the last time cena was winning all the time?
> 
> lost last year to miz at mania
> lost punk feud with 2 ppv losses in a row and has'nt been champ in almost a year
> ...


Loss Against Miz - Not clean
Against Punk - Not clean
Against Tensai - Not clean
Against Brock - WON THE FUCKING MATCH!!! 


Fuck that piece of shit Cena. Good riddance, I hope he stays away for good. John cena is the cancer killing pro-wrestling. Sick of the respect bullshit too. This guy is an Embarrassment, the only way he can get cheered is by cheap sympathy from the crowd. A joke representing WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

animus said:


> I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


Never Read Sun Tzu's Art of War? Pretty sweet comment by Cena actually. Its basically saying to "play possum" in a fight if the opportunity presents itself


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

animus said:


> I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


i was wondering the same!
i am surprised no one else commented on this strange tweet!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

animus said:


> I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


Maybe he is teaming up with Lord Tennsi.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

animus said:


> I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


He was faking being scared of him.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Never Read Sun Tzu's Art of War?


If I did I would've understood the tweet.

Edit: gotcha now...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

animus said:


> I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


Its an analagy used in boxing as well, playing posssum.

Make them think you're weak, wen you are strong.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's because Triple H bashed Shawn Michaels neck in with a sledgehammer after the match.
> 
> That's the only way you can make that argument. You attack the person post match and maim him to the point where he can't stand afterwards.
> 
> Face it guys. John Cena slayed the monster Brock Lesnar. Brock Lesnar did not win the war. He got beat up by a guy with a torn bicep.


Well, Cena might be injured (or may just take a vacation and they could use an injury as a kayfabe excuse). Lesnar may have lost, but not after Cena busted him open with a steel chain and slammed him on the steel steps. Lesnars walked out with no scars, while Cena will now be on the shelve because of Lesnar's beating.

Lesnar just said he wanted to beat Cena up, or "bring the pain" to John Cena. He did that.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Never Read Sun Tzu's Art of War?


i read it but still i don't understand!
he was acting weak and letting brock distroying him so he can win ? so why he is leaving then ? so he is saying he isn't really injured(kayfabe even?)


----------



## BrahmaBull12 (Mar 13, 2012)

If what you guys are saying is true (the meaning of the tweet) is that not a bitch tactic?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Aaaahhhh shit, you really don't know what you have until it's gone. WWE really needs to step their game up now. Only if this is legit. Props to Cena to say the least thou. (Y)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

animus said:


> If I did I would've understood the tweet.


I know just a fun jab, no offense meant man. Its a pretty sweet book actually the guy wrote about tactics still used in the modern military.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Well, Cena might be injured (or may just take a vacation and they could use an injury as a kayfabe excuse). Lesnar may have lost, but not after Cena busted him open with a steel chain and slammed him on the steel steps. Lesnars walked out with no scars, while Cena will now be on the shelve because of Lesnar's beating.


Doesn't matter. John Cena walked away standing tall while Lesnar left on his back.

Extreme Rules means it was clean.

John Cena won the match and the war. End of story.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hazaq said:


> Loss Against Miz - Not clean
> Against Punk - Not clean
> Against Tensai - Not clean
> Against Brock - WON THE FUCKING MATCH!!!
> ...


NEWSFLASH top Baby faces never lose clean and never have

rock did'nt
austin did'nt
punk currently is'nt


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't believe he lost to Dwayne but didn't lose to Brock. WWE has their shit backwards.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

I enjoyed the match, what I was thinking about is will this really lead to a character change? I'm thinking when Cena comes back he'll be bringing that smile saying I beat you before I'll do it again Bork!! I aint scurred!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Doesn't matter. John Cena walked away standing tall while Lesnar left on his back.
> 
> Extreme Rules means it was clean.
> 
> John Cena won the match and the war. End of story.


Yeah, but Lesnar put Cena on the shelve. That's all he wanted to do, beat up Cena. 

He never even said he wanted to win the match, he just said he wanted to "bring the pain" to John Cena. He only went for the pin once, Cena went for the AA twice in a desperate attempt to win the match. I understand Extreme Rules means it was clean, but the weapon use is a thing Lesnar could use against Cena. 

"You had to cheap shot me with a weapon to bring me down, I had you beat countless times with my own bare hands."


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

animus said:


> I'm not a fan of posting twitter comments... but what the fuck does this mean
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/JohnCena


It could also be a message to his fans that he's not really injured and is okay.

There was a story in the dirtsheets recently that WWE was planning to start booking more injury angles, i.e. Beth Phoenix who isn't really hurt, now it could be Cena in a fake injury angle (although he still may have gotten hurt by accident during the match)


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

p862011 said:


> NEWSFLASH top Baby faces never lose clean and never have
> 
> rock did'nt
> austin did'nt
> punk currently is'nt


Except Rock and Austin were entertaining as hell, people wanted to see them win. Its ass backwards with john cena, people are willing to pay money only to see him get his ass whopped. Thats how embarrassing cena is.

They never needed sympathy pop either. Cena is trash.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yeah, but Lesnar put Cena on the shelve. That's all he wanted to do, beat up Cena.
> 
> He never even said he wanted to win the match, he just said he wanted to "bring the pain" to John Cena. He only went for the pin once, Cena went for the AA twice in a desperate attempt to win the match. I understand Extreme Rules means it was clean, but the weapon use is a thing Lesnar could use against Cena.
> 
> "You had to cheap shot me with a weapon to bring me down, I had you beat countless times with my own bare hands."


This works out if Cena does not treat Lesnar like a joke the way he with The Rock thinking that Rock could not touch him at Wrestlemania and had no shot of winning.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> It could also be a message to his fans that he's not really injured and is okay.
> 
> There was a story in the dirtsheets recently that WWE was planning to start booking more injury angles, i.e. Beth Phoenix who isn't really hurt, now it could be Cena in a fake injury angle (although he still may have gotten hurt by accident during the match)


I highly doubt Cena would say, on live PPV, "I'm gonna be out for a while" then, not even an hour later, say "I was kidding, I'm fine!".


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

p862011 said:


> NEWSFLASH top Baby faces never lose clean and never have
> 
> rock did'nt
> austin did'nt
> punk currently is'nt


Rock lost clean as day to Brock before leaving (sound familiar)

Bret lost clean to Owen and HBK

Hogan lost to Warrior

Austin lost clean to HHH a month before winning his comeback title


It does happen. Cena just always comes out of every feud as the focal point. That's the reason no one is on his level. The company has made every move for the past 7 years with protecting and pushing Cena as the main priority.


----------



## aftersh0ck (Jan 3, 2012)

What's even more annoying than Cena on TV every night is everyone complaining about it. He is doing and has done more with his life than the majority of critics of him will ever do. I'm definitely not a fan of Cena's character. Just a fan of his real life character. You know, the guy who's granted more wishes to sick kids than anyone in the world for example.


----------



## Suley (Oct 24, 2011)

The match was pretty good, loved how brutal it was and Lesnar dominating Cena throughout. Despite Cena winning, Lesnar did the job and that was too take out Cena. Can't wait till Raw.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Dr. Jones said:


> Rock lost clean as day to Brock before leaving (sound familiar)
> 
> Bret lost clean to Owen and HBK
> 
> ...


Reason why? Corporate reasons that no else in the company can handle which include trying to make WWE a more friendly place for kids to go.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Was sad chi town gave this chunk Joe's chant.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> Reason why? Corporate reasons that no else in the company can handle which include trying to make WWE a more friendly place for kids to go.


They haven't given anyone else the shot.

It was also just posted that WWE reported losses in some major areas in their first quarter. So it isn't like Cena has the company absolutely booming and it would be unfathomable to give someone else a chance to be top dog.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

There is one rumour, though take it with a grain of salt, but surposivly someone inside wwe also said Cena's brother who has a brain tumour has taken a turn and Cena is taking time of to be with him. as i said its just a rumour, though it could be true. though not long back he said he was recovering. I'd say its just like Kane, been given some time of to rest, heal niggling injuries, and if he legit tore his biceps, then he'll need to recover from that. good to see the cock gone for awhile.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Dr. Jones said:


> They haven't given anyone else the shot.
> 
> It was also just posted that WWE reported losses in some major areas in their first quarter. So it isn't like Cena has the company absolutely booming and it would be unfathomable to give someone else a chance to be top dog.


No you do get it when WWE is trying to pick up more sponsors they sell them pretty much on the man & character of John Cena. WWE is trying to get soccer moms to fell conforable bringing their kids to WWE events who do they use for that? John Cena. No one else in the company can do those things.


----------



## Ascalan (Jan 3, 2012)

For all the people complaining about John Cena winning saying "Why have him win if he is going to take time off?" I ask you this, Why did they let rock win Cena at WM if HE was going to leave/take time off. Don't argue with bias, Brock was booked like a CRAZY monster and lost because he let his guard down. Believe it or not, that is believable. It happens. 

But seriously, if he were to lose, take time off and come back as superman and get his revenge....well we would only hate him more because that's what we EXPECT.

Let WWE throw us some curveballs and enjoy the product and some unpredictability for once. (We always complain about the lack of it) This makes RAW a must watch because we are all scratching our heads right now. Can you honestly predict what Brock will say or do tomorrow?

Neither can I, and I LIKE it that way.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No you do get it when WWE is trying to pick up more sponsors they sell them pretty much on the man & character of John Cena. WWE is trying to get soccer moms to fell conforable bringing their kids to WWE events who do they use for that? John Cena. No one else in the company can do those things.


Is it really THAT important though? Why should the WWE play babysitter at the expense of the product and the majority of their fanbase who are 18 and up?

And Cuck Fena after that performance. Take a couple of years off for all I care.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

You know whats good?

Everybody is talking. Seems to me like it was a success.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

p862011 said:


> NEWSFLASH top Baby faces never lose clean and never have
> 
> rock did'nt
> austin did'nt
> punk currently is'nt


You know you're talking about the same Rock who had Lesnar destroyed him at Summerslam?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I think something like this will go down. 

- Brock still looked strong, very strong in fact dominated 90% of the match. Brock goes on to destroy everyone on the roster and go on a rampage during the summer. 
- Cena returns later on in the year, or maybe early next year as the only guy who could beat him to save the company/Raw brand from him and Ace. 
- Brock / Cena climax.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

the fox said:


> according to moke foley he is legitimately injured


Repped for Moke :lmao


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ascalan said:


> For all the people complaining about John Cena winning saying "Why have him win if he is going to take time off?" I ask you this, Why did they let rock win Cena at WM if HE was going to leave/take time off.


Because Rock(like Brock) is overall the better man than Cena? And there's no shame in losing to the better talent?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ascalan said:


> *For all the people complaining about John Cena winning saying "Why have him win if he is going to take time off?" I ask you this, Why did they let rock win Cena at WM if HE was going to leave/take time off. Don't argue with bias, Brock was booked like a CRAZY monster and lost because he let his guard down. Believe it or not, that is believable. It happens. *
> 
> But seriously, if he were to lose, take time off and come back as superman and get his revenge....well we would only hate him more because that's what we EXPECT.
> 
> ...


Don't argue with people that have a clear bias, blind hatred, and all have double standards. It won't end well. 

And I agree with what you said about WWE throwing curveballs, it's different. Alot of people are mad at WWE being predictable, well now WWE has been very unpredictable and people still bitch.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

What also pisses me off to no end is that almost everyone here thinks that they can book better, sure the WWE can make a few mistakes here and there but one thing the majority don't seem to understand is - *YOU DON'T HAVE TO WIN TO GAIN MOMENTUM AND IF YOU LOOSE IT DOESN'T MEAN YOUR MOMENTUM IS OVER. YOU CAN STILL LOOSE AND LOOK STRONG.*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Marv95 said:


> Is it really THAT important though? Why should the WWE play babysitter at the expense of the product and the majority of their fanbase who are 18 and up?
> 
> And Cuck Fena after that performance. Take a couple of years off for all I care.


They don't want to cater to the 18 & up demo anymore. So while yes that might be the majority of the audience they are not looking at that. They want WWE to be a show that the whole family can set around and enjoy.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The Hardcore Show said:


> No you do get it when WWE is trying to pick up more sponsors they sell them pretty much on the man & character of John Cena. WWE is trying to get soccer moms to fell conforable bringing their kids to WWE events who do they use for that? John Cena. No one else in the company can do those things.


When your company's losing revenue and your top face is booed out of damn near every arena you go to, maybe catering to the soccer moms isn't working so peachy huh?

They went extremely safe after Benoit and Linda running for political office. Now that the heat has died down, they can go in whatever direction they want to make the most money. Appealing to soccer moms isn't making them the most money.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Don't argue with people that have a clear bias, blind hatred, and all have double standards. It won't end well.
> 
> And I agree with what you said about WWE throwing curveballs, it's different. Alot of people are mad at WWE being predictable, well now WWE has been very unpredictable and people still bitch.


You shouldn't throw curveballs just because you want to otherwise you look like Russo. If you're a bg star and you're returning to a company after 8 years, you never lose your first match back and you never look weak. Lesnar tonight did both.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Because Rock(like Brock) is overall the better man than Cena? And there's no shame in losing to the better talent?


So where's The Rock now? Filming his movies, am I right?

And where's Cena, well he just got his ass beat and his head cut open by Lesnar. I guess The Rock is still the better talent, even though he had no business beating John Cena at WM 28 and his victory was only for a nostalgia pop. 

But, I'll get off my high-horse about Rock winning because it's in the past and I'm most certainly sure that they'll fight next year at WM and Cena will win.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

itssoeasy23 said:


> So where's The Rock now? Filming his movies, am I right?
> 
> And where's Cena, well he just got his ass beat and his head cut open by Lesnar. I guess The Rock is still the better talent, even though he had no business beating John Cena at WM 28 and his victory was only for a nostalgia pop.
> 
> But, I'll get off my high-horse about Rock winning because it's in the past and I'm most certainly sure that they'll fight next year at WM and Cena will win.


Yes Cena will win & it will be over. That is why Rock won this year so their was a reason for Cena to want a rematch.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Ascalan said:


> For all the people complaining about John Cena winning saying "Why have him win if he is going to take time off?" I ask you this, Why did they let rock win Cena at WM if HE was going to leave/take time off. Don't argue with bias, Brock was booked like a CRAZY monster and lost because he let his guard down. Believe it or not, that is believable. It happens.
> 
> But seriously, if he were to lose, take time off and come back as superman and get his revenge....well we would only hate him more because that's what we EXPECT.
> 
> ...


Here's the problem though.

Lesnar losing destroys his image going forward. You can't be considered as an *** kicker when you just got your *** kicked.

That's exactly what happened too even if he was winning 90% of the match.

With Cena everyone wanted character development. Him losing makes him more interesting because it destablizes him. Now we found out he was just playing possom and he's back to Rise Above Hate Super Cena and nothing was wrong in the 1st place.

Lesnar on the other hand is damaged goods and it does nothing for him going forward. Oh yeah I forgot he doesn't want to win so he can beat everyone up the entire match and then lose clean. I'm sure that will draw.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> You shouldn't throw curveballs just because you want to otherwise you look like Russo. If you're a bg star and you're returning to a company after 8 years, you never lose your first match back and you never look weak. Lesnar tonight did both.


look weak? really? brock looked like a massive monster and made me, an admitted cena hater, feel bad for him! Did he lose? yes, but the win/loss does not matter, his goal was to beat, and torture Cena, and he did exactly that.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> What also pisses me off to no end is that almost everyone here thinks that they can book better, sure the WWE can make a few mistakes here and there but one thing the majority don't seem to understand is - *YOU DON'T HAVE TO WIN TO GAIN MOMENTUM AND IF YOU LOOSE IT DOESN'T MEAN YOUR MOMENTUM IS OVER. YOU CAN STILL LOOSE AND LOOK STRONG.*


Exactly. 

CM Punk lose to Triple H at Night of Champions last year, many thought they "buried" Punk. Only for Punk to win the WWE Championship a month after and he has it still.


----------



## Ascalan (Jan 3, 2012)

one thing is for sure, brock did NOT look weak tonight. If you honestly believe he looked WEAK....you are just ignorant. He let his guard down, classic arrogant heel stuff. If it wasnt for him taking out refs left and right he would have one about two times during this match...but I guess he's booked weak and his return is ruined. He didn't dominate Cena at all.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's the thing. You just can't have Lesnar come in fresh off of UFC and job his first match back. It ruined any sort of momentum. Now Cena goes home, Lesnar stays and what does he do now? Call out Randy Orton? How am I supposed to take Lesnar seriously when he challenges his next opponent after he lost his first match back?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

people forget brock lost his 1st ufc fight but he came out looking stronger than frank mir who subbed him because brock beat him down and dominated him and got to comfortable and got caught in a leg lock brock came back won the ufc title and then avenged his loss by whooping frank to a TKO

same thing can happen here


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

buffalochipster said:


> look weak? really? brock looked like a massive monster and made me, an admitted cena hater, feel bad for him! Did he lose? yes, but the win/loss does not matter, his goal was to beat, and torture Cena, and he did exactly that.


All that dominating doesn't matter to people, what matters is what people see and that's the result. The results shows Brock as a weak guy who looks like an idiot. Hell he still didn't take Cena out if Cena is still able to talk on the mic and leave the ring on his two legs. 



itssoeasy23 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> CM Punk lose to Triple H at Night of Champions last year, many thought they "buried" Punk. Only for Punk to win the WWE Championship a month after and he has it still.


Punk was buried because his "Going against Establishment story got butchered into the Triple H "Company going against me" storyline which was for 3 months.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> look weak? really? brock looked like a massive monster and made me, an admitted cena hater, feel bad for him! Did he lose? yes, but the win/loss does not matter, his goal was to beat, and torture Cena, and he did exactly that.


In this case, it does matter. As mentioned you do not have him return after 8 years, hype him up as an unstoppable force only to lose and walk out with his tail tucked between his legs.


----------



## Ascalan (Jan 3, 2012)

How are you supposed to take him seriously?....maybe because he DOMINATED John cena and made him look like a rag doll. How should anyone take YOU seriously for being a wrestling fan and not understand that these type of finishes happen, especially when the person is TOYING with his oppenent, brock was toying with cena and he left himself open to the chain. The fact that you think brock "jobbed" is ignorant. 

You are clearly just one of the fans who is NEVER satisfied, and the reason i think the WWE just doesn't give a fuck about what the internet has to say.

Be smarter.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> CM Punk lose to Triple H at Night of Champions last year, many thought they "buried" Punk. Only for Punk to win the WWE Championship a month after and he has it still.


Don't be deluded enough to think that it didn't take Punk a long time to get his steam back after that horrible feud. He was red hot last summer but after Night of Champions WWE put him on ice. it wasn't until the start of this year that Punk got his momentum back, effectively rendering his current WWE title run as an afterthought (along with other reasons). Punk was the biggest deal in wrestling before losing to HHH in the ring and on the mic, now he's just a sideshow to the 'real main eventers'. Beating HHH would have done him the world of good and put him on the top plateau credibility wise. Wins and losses matter a lot more than most on here realise, it's called effective booking. That's why a guy like Jericho (jobs to anybody) has no star power in 2012 and a guy like Cena (Rarely loses clean, if at all) is such a big deal.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

wwe fans just look at losses as a lost of momentum lol not true at all for any mma fans around here look no further than anderson silva vs chael sonnen

chael lost but he came out looking stronger because he made silva look weak and vulnerable he dominated him for 4 and a half rounds and got caught in the last 2 minutes and now people give him a huge chance to beat silva in the upcoming rematch


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Khali and Umaga "toyed" with Cena in 2007. How'd that work out?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Ascalan said:


> How are you supposed to take him seriously?....maybe because he DOMINATED John cena and made him look like a rag doll. How should anyone take YOU seriously for being a wrestling fan and not understand that these type of finishes happen, especially when the person is TOYING with his oppenent, brock was toying with cena and he left himself open to the chain. The fact that you think brock "jobbed" is ignorant.
> 
> You are clearly just one of the fans who is NEVER satisfied, and the reason i think the WWE just doesn't give a fuck about what the internet has to say.
> 
> Be smarter.


He dominated and guess what? He lost after TWO moves. That's what people are going to remember from this. People are also going to remember that Cena was dominated in the whole match, that he was still able to do a promo afterwards. So much for dominance, huh?

It has nothing to do with a Internet fan that is never satisfied, if something has shitty booking, you speak on it. You don't kiss ass to a company just because you're a fan of it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> He dominated and guess what? He lost after TWO moves. That's what people are going to remember from this. People are also going to remember that Cena was dominated in the whole match, that he was still able to do a promo afterwards. So much for dominance, huh?
> 
> It has nothing to do with a Internet fan that is never satisfied, if something has shitty booking, you speak on it. You don't kiss ass to a company just because you're a fan of it.


sorry but this a dumb ass post

brock came out looking stronger than cena brock just got caught while he destroyed cena that is what will be remembered


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

CM12Punk said:


> He dominated and guess what? He lost after TWO moves.


He lost after being HIT IN THE FUCKING TEMPLE WITH A STEEL CHAIN and then slammed onto STEEL STEPS. How are you idiots so blind you can't comprehend this.

Lesnar obliterates Cena with his bare fucking hands. It takes Cena having to use weapons and a direct shot to the head to beat him. You know, like most underdogs in a fight. A steel chain and a steel surface level the playing field when all you need is 3 seconds of him being knocked out.

Lesnar looks like a total beast after tonight because he completely manhandled Cena with nothing but his hands and feet. He only lost because Cena had to resort to using weapons, which was played on heavily in the match.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

will94 said:


> He lost after being HIT IN THE FUCKING TEMPLE WITH A STEEL CHAIN and then slammed onto STEEL STEPS. How are you idiots so blind you can't comprehend this.
> 
> Lesnar obliterates Cena with his bare fucking hands. It takes Cena having to use weapons and a direct shot to the head to beat him. You know, like most underdogs in a fight. A steel chain and a steel surface level the playing field when all you need is 3 seconds of him being knocked out.
> 
> Lesnar looks like a total beast after tonight because he completely manhandled Cena with nothing but his hands and feet. He only lost because Cena had to resort to using weapons, which was played on heavily in the match.


EXACTLY!!!! that was the point of lesnar teasing the chain, than throwing it down...he doesnt need it, his fist are lethal enough, they made superman bleed!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

p862011 said:


> sorry but this a dumb ass post
> 
> brock came out looking stronger than cena brock just got caught while he destroyed cena that is what will be remembered


Ok when people start asking what happen in Brock Lesnar's return match, it's going to be "Oh he destroyed Cena!" "But wait, did he win?" "Nah, he still lost." "Wow that's retarded."


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

will94 said:


> He lost after being HIT IN THE FUCKING TEMPLE WITH A STEEL CHAIN and then slammed onto STEEL STEPS. How are you idiots so blind you can't comprehend this.


Several guys have gotten up before the count of 3 after being hit in the skull with steel chairs, sledgehammers, slammed through steel steps and tables, etc. Cena is one of them. Your point is invalid.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

will94 said:


> He lost after being HIT IN THE FUCKING TEMPLE WITH A STEEL CHAIN and then slammed onto STEEL STEPS. How are you idiots so blind you can't comprehend this.
> 
> Lesnar obliterates Cena with his bare fucking hands. It takes Cena having to use weapons and a direct shot to the head to beat him. You know, like most underdogs in a fight. A steel chain and a steel surface level the playing field when all you need is 3 seconds of him being knocked out.
> 
> Lesnar looks like a total beast after tonight because he completely manhandled Cena with nothing but his hands and feet. He only lost because Cena had to resort to using weapons, which was played on heavily in the match.


Bro, there are people that actually kick out of getting hit with chains. I also have seen people kick out of sledghammer shots. Either way you don't lose your first match back whatsoever if you're a big star like Lesnar is.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

will94 said:


> He lost after being HIT IN THE FUCKING TEMPLE WITH A STEEL CHAIN and then slammed onto STEEL STEPS. How are you idiots so blind you can't comprehend this.
> 
> Lesnar obliterates Cena with his bare fucking hands. It takes Cena having to use weapons and a direct shot to the head to beat him. You know, like most underdogs in a fight. A steel chain and a steel surface level the playing field when all you need is 3 seconds of him being knocked out.
> 
> Lesnar looks like a total beast after tonight because he completely manhandled Cena with nothing but his hands and feet. He only lost because Cena had to resort to using weapons, which was played on heavily in the match.


You've completely overlooked the fact that Cena managed to survive a twenty minute pummeling and make a come back, how does that not make Lesnar look weak? Any other person in the company takes that kind of beating and they'd be out on a stretcher, Cena is not that credible to take a beating like that and overcome the odds, nobody should be. People bitched and moaned about the same shit happening to Miz at last year's Over the limit, but it's fine if it's Lesnar??? Double fucking standards. What's happened to Miz since then? nobody has taken him seriously despite a brilliant previous year of building for him! Not saying the same will happen to Lesnar but it's not a smart move, anybody with a little bit of common sense could see that.

EDIT - Cena himself has made comebacks after being DDT'd on concrete, but a legitimate tough guy like Lesnar couldn't possibly kick out after that shit at the end? GTFO.


----------



## Ascalan (Jan 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> You've completely overlooked the fact that Cena managed to survive a twenty minute pummeling and make a come back, how does that not make Lesnar look weak? Any other person in the company takes that kind of beating and they'd be out on a stretcher, Cena is not that credible to take a beating like that and overcome the odds, nobody should be. People bitched and moaned about the same shit happening to Miz at last year's Over the limit, but it's fine if it's Lesnar??? Double fucking standards. What's happened to Miz since then? nobody has taken him seriously despite a brilliant previous year of building for him! Not saying the same will happen to Lesnar but it's not a smart move, anybody with a little bit of common sense could see that.
> 
> EDIT - Cena himself has made comebacks after being DDT'd on concrete, but a legitimate tough guy like Lesnar couldn't possibly kick out after that shit at the end? GTFO.


lol, so it's everyones fault that brock decided to toy with Cena instead of pinning him for the win? He dominated him for 20 minutes and he got caught slipping, end of story.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

People still bitching? lol some people get angry too easily. It is funny to see the UMADBRO posts.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ascalan said:


> lol, so it's everyones fault that brock decided to toy with Cena instead of pinning him for the win? He dominated him for 20 minutes and he got caught slipping, end of story.


How can anybody believe any man surviving that kind of one sided attack, it's silly. A match like that should only end one way, the monster goes over, unless you want to make him look stupid. This wasn't your typical wrestling match where the heel controlled the match and wore his opponent down slowly before the eventual comeback.

I guess it's still real to you, dammit!


----------



## Ascalan (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like it's still real to YOU....lol


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ascalan said:


> Sounds like it's still real to YOU....lol


How can it be when I'm discussing booking and Kayfabe. Nice logic!


----------



## Ascalan (Jan 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> How can it be when I'm discussing booking and Kayfabe. Nice logic!


Maybe because you can't fathom the thought of Cena winning after getting his ass beat for 20 minutes....

lol....it's WWE dude, entertainment. If you are actually a wrestling fan surely you have seen this type of stuff before.

I think you need a nap.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Ascalan said:


> Maybe because you can't fathom the thought of Cena winning after getting his ass beat for 20 minutes....
> 
> lol....it's WWE dude, entertainment. If you are actually a wrestling fan surely you have seen this type of stuff before.
> 
> I think you need a nap.


AKA kiss WWE's ass even if they make stupid mistakes.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Hazaq said:


> Except Rock and Austin were entertaining as hell, people wanted to see them win. Its ass backwards with john cena, people are willing to pay money only to see him get his ass whopped. Thats how embarrassing cena is.
> 
> They never needed sympathy pop either. Cena is trash.


The Rock vs. Hogan WM18 I'm pretty sure most of the crowd paid to watch Hogan beat Rock's ass.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ascalan said:


> Maybe because you can't fathom the thought of Cena winning after getting his ass beat for 20 minutes....
> 
> lol....it's WWE dude, entertainment. If you are actually a wrestling fan surely you have seen this type of stuff before.
> 
> I think you need a nap.


I've never seen a comeback like tonight's, it insulted my intelligence to say the least! You find me an example of this type of comeback, something that's even remotely close, and I'll green rep you. I won't be holding my breath...


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

Ascalan said:


> Maybe because you can't fathom the thought of Cena winning after getting his ass beat for 20 minutes....
> 
> lol....it's WWE dude, entertainment. If you are actually a wrestling fan surely you have seen this type of stuff before.
> 
> I think you need a nap.


says the guy with 6 post

yeah, we have seen this before over and over again, and guess who's been the one doing it 

JOHN"SUPERMAN"CENA


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Did someone really bring up post count as some sort of arguement? lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Posted already? 



> CHICAGO – John Cena's victory over Brock Lesnar came with a steep price, as WWE.com has learned the Cenation leader suffered an injured left arm in his Extreme Rules Match against the wrecking machine at Extreme Rules in Chicago. (PHOTOS)
> 
> Lesnar made it a point to punish Cena's arm in their hotly anticipated bout in Chicago's sold-out Allstate Arena, trapping his arm in a Kimura Lock halfway through their show-stopping clash. And while Cena – who also took an elbow in the opening moments of the match that split his head open – beat Lesnar by a narrow margin with an Attitude Adjustment on the steel steps, it appears he has ended up the worse for wear despite the victory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> I've never seen a comeback like tonight's, it insulted my intelligence to say the least! You find me an example of this type of comeback, something that's even remotely close, and I'll green rep you. I won't be holding my breath...


This isn't on the same level, but the Nexus match at SS 2 years ago was close, he took a DDT to the outside concrete and won the match less than 2 minutes later, pinning Gabriel and Way Barrah.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> The Rock vs. Hogan WM18 I'm pretty sure most of the crowd paid to watch Hogan beat Rock's ass.


Yeah one night for the Rock, Entire wrestling career for John Cena. He is an Embarrassment. Nothing more.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> Ok when people start asking what happen in Brock Lesnar's return match, it's going to be "Oh he destroyed Cena!" "But wait, did he win?" "Nah, he still lost." "Wow that's retarded."


i'll bring some mma talk to this since brock is a former ufc fighter

a ufc fight between chael sonnen vs anderson silva for the middleweight title

chael sonnen whooped anderson silva for 4 and a half rounds and was 2 minutes away from being the new champ but got caught in a triangle choke

chael got more praise by the entire mma community with what he was able to do to silva because he was so untouchable it was'nt about him tapping out to a choke it was about how big of a whooping he gave silva and how he made him look weak and vulnerable and now the rematch is one do the most anticipated matches in UFC this year.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> This isn't on the same level, but the Nexus match at SS 2 years ago was close, he took a DDT to the outside concrete and won the match less than 2 minutes later, pinning Gabriel and Way Barrah.


Cheers for pointing this out, but there's a huge difference bewteen a bunch of jobbers and a legit MMA fighter. Like you said, different levels.

The other example is Miz/Cena at Over the limit 2011, obviously Miz isn't Lesnar, but it's still stupid. Funny how Cena seems to be the constant in all of these situations, and WWE wonder why he gets booed!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hazaq said:


> Yeah one night for the Rock, Entire wrestling career for John Cena. He is an Embarrassment. Nothing more.


everyone wanted rock to lose to brock at summerslam 2002 and rock got bood


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Makes me wonder why Cena went over if he was just going to take time off. To me it would have made more sense to have him get hurt, lose to Lesnar, take the time off, and then come back to set up a rematch. Oh well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> I've never seen a comeback like tonight's, it insulted my intelligence to say the least! You find me an example of this type of comeback, something that's even remotely close, and I'll green rep you. I won't be holding my breath...


Cena last year at OTL? I think you're completely missing the point of the booking though, no offence.

As I've said before what benefit is there in having Brock go over clean tonight? He buries the (by far) number 1 guy on the roster, leaving him without a mountain to climb or a challenge, he would then "injure" Cena and Cena would take time off with a triumphant return to have Cena beat Brock at Summerslam/Wrestlemania.

Boring and predictable.

Tonight something happened that I haven't seen in a long time; 1. Cena looked defeated, 2. The crowd went from being 80% anti-Cena to rooting for him just like myself and a lot of other posters on here have said, 3. Lesnar lost but still looked like the winner.

I think one of the biggest issues with the Super Cena idea is that Cena never looks to be in genuine trouble in any of his matches. They never, or rarely in the case of MITB last year and WM this year, have that big match feel to it because nobody has been on his level for so long. It's hard for a crowd to get behind the babyface match formula if the babyface isn't an underdog. Tonight Cena was an underdog and it showed not only in the story telling in the match but the crowd reaction as well.

Cena hasn't reverted back to his old gimmick, but he seemed to of reverted back to how he was in the peak of his popularity (on the way to his first WWE title and the subsequent initial reign after that victory) in the way he worked that match. He was the underdog again finally and fuck me it was refreshing. That was the most enjoyable Cena match I have seen in a long, long time (more enjoyable than MITB) even without it really being a good traditional wrestling match.

Lesnar lost in a similar way to how he fell in his first UFC match against Frank Mir, totally dominant yet made a simple error at the end and paid for it with a loss. Brock looks better than Cena after that match and everyone knows it. The result is irrelevant. Cena is going away now with an "injury" but Brock can come out triumphantly tomorrow night and claim that wins and losses don't matter to him, he did exactly what he said he was going to do and he hurt Cena. It fits better with his gimmick (the new face of the WWE), it fits with his relationship with Johnny Ace (as his hired muscle) and it fits the story of the match.

It also means that when Cena returns after Lesnar spends the next however many months destroying every beloved face on the roster (including Punk unfortunately) all that anger that will build up against Lesnar (he will get negative reactions eventually once he moves on from Cena) will turn into a positive reaction for Cena when he returns to save the WWE from the evil Lesnar. Whether that be at Summerslam or Wrestlemania I'm not sure. But either way it seems like they are implementing a year-long strategy in order to get Cena over again with an updated character.

Cena says "this is me" all the time and no one believes it (rightfully so), but tonight really was John Cena. That was John Cena the man not John Cena the wrestler. Best character development I've seen in a while. The WWE did terrifically tonight.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Just watched it now, you can lip read him saying "I can't feel my left arm, I think I've torn my left bicep. My left arm is fucked"

Then on the steps "Looks like I'll be taking a vacation, but I love this."

Could all be a work following through on the "Lesnar injures Cena" idea that people have been talking about. The reason I say that is because it's very strange for them to let Cena cut a promo after the match and actually let it air.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I seriously can't make any sense of Cena winning. It doesn't fit with anything, at all. But I'm not upset. I know better than to be surprised when stuff like this happens concerning Cena, and it was a hell of a match, so I'm good with this. Puts Brock in a weird place, but whatever.

If he's injured, if he's shooting a movie, whatever, fine. He seems like he needs a break anyway, so let him have one. His absence can be accounted for, hell, in the buildup to TLC he was damn near non-existent. His bit at the end did seem like it may not have been planned, but who knows, there may be some angle explaining things on Raw tomorrow. Hopefully, if he is leaving, they really get to work on the rest of the roster.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

p862011 said:


> everyone wanted rock to lose to brock at summerslam 2002 and rock got bood


John cena has been booed as a face since late 2004. Thats almost 8 years. In 2 years from now, he will make history "The longest/most hated WWE babyface ever" lol.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

p862011 said:


> everyone wanted rock to lose to brock at summerslam 2002 and rock got bood


Crowd was pissed the Rock was leaving to do bigger and better things with his career.

1.3 million buys were mostly to watch Cena get his ass beat at Mania 28, and now the WWE has resorted to sympathy for Cena to get over again by making him look "down and out" against Lesnar after losing his match against the Rock.

No one was getting cheered against Hogan at Mania 18, not even Wife Beater 3:16 or Taker (before the streak was a mania storyline). Crowd shifted once the Rock did the people's elbow and they knew the match was over.

Just stop it. lmao.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Nothing about Hogan/Rock has anything to do with the thread. Drop it.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

- Cena won the match, but who's left standing ?, Cena's gone and Lesnar takes his place as the face of the company.
- Cena returns to end Lesnar's destructive reign, but questions surface on weather he can rid the WWE of Lesnar since the last time they faced off he was taken out.
- We get a few months of the destructive Brock Lesnar and (hopefully) Cena returning with a new attitude as the last savior for the WWE.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Cena last year at OTL? I think you're completely missing the point of the booking though, no offence.
> 
> As I've said before what benefit is there in having Brock go over clean tonight? He buries the (by far) number 1 guy on the roster, leaving him without a mountain to climb or a challenge, he would then "injure" Cena and Cena would take time off with a triumphant return to have Cena beat Brock at Summerslam/Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


Sucks that it took a legit stiff type of match like this to the point of Cena being injured for it to happen. I find it pathetic myself, considering that tonight, I could honestly take nothing from Cena and only have him gain my respect as to what he did in that ring at ER. It was honestly a great chapter in whatever it is WWE was trying to accomplish, but it sucks that it came with a bad fallout for Cena.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Evolution said:


> Cena last year at OTL? I think you're completely missing the point of the booking though, no offence.
> 
> As I've said before what benefit is there in having Brock go over clean tonight? He buries the (by far) number 1 guy on the roster, leaving him without a mountain to climb or a challenge, he would then "injure" Cena and Cena would take time off with a triumphant return to have Cena beat Brock at Summerslam/Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


How am I missing the point of the booking? Both matches were completely one sided affairs where Cena was destroyed physically but still overcame the odds.

Who said that Lesnar had to go over clean? He could have failed to pin Cena with his array of attacks, only for Cena to desperately kick out and refuse to submit, without being able to mount a great deal of offense. Lesnar could have then finished him off with the chain or the steps, but we'll never know...

Vince Russo is a great advocate of unpredictability, and as we all know, booking with this mentality does not create a good long term product.

I've seen Cena in genuine peril before making the comeback during plenty enough situations already, didn't need to see it again. Don't be deluded enough to think that the crowds will be on his side from now on because of tonight, Cena can't be made to look like a genuine underdog by fighting Lesnar every week. 

How exactly does Lesnar look strong after losing to one minutes worth of offence regardless of the use of weapons (remember Cena no selling DDT's on concrete), also his offence looks weaker due to Cena making it back to his feet to make the comeback, I understand that it's no sell Cena but come on!

I don't really like it when people compare UFC and WWE, completely different things, legitimate sports and entertainment. Lesnar earnt the respect back in UFC because he was good enough as a real fighter, wrestling doesn't work like that unless you have Brock go on a redemption angle where he makes a comeback and scraps his way to the top. Why do that to somebody who was already red hot and credible, it's just silly. I could understand it if they did it to Cena (who's character could do with some long term humbling) who needs a big freshen up, but not Lesnar.

I don't buy that WWE have developed Cena's character at all, it was just the same old same old but to the power of ten. He's the guy that stays true to himself, is loyal to the WWE, loves what he does and never gives up. What exacly changed tonight? Nothing really, Cena just got a massive rub, that's all. Everything we heard in that promo was old hat. Even if Cena has developed it's not as if WWE can capitalise on it now.

As for a rematch, what's the incentive for Cena's character? He has already proven himself against Brock so doesn't need to face him again, if they have a rematch Cena looks stupid for accepting when he has already kayfabe got injured once. Also, if there's a rematch then Brock has to go over, which takes the wind out of Cena's sails long term. The face should always take the final victory, I can't see WWE jobbing Lesnar out that much.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bme said:


> - Cena won the match, but who's left standing ?, Cena's gone and Lesnar takes his place as the face of the company.
> - Cena returns to end Lesnar's destructive reign, but questions surface on weather he can rid the WWE of Lesnar since the last time they faced off he was taken out.
> - We get a few months of the destructive Brock Lesnar and (hopefully) Cena returning with a new attitude as the last savior for the WWE.


So basically WWE should use Brock Lesnar to push Cena even more instead of using Lesnar to create a new star? I don't see the point in that, but there you go!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AndreBaker said:


> As for a rematch, what's the incentive for Cena's character? He has already proven himself against Brock so doesn't need to face him again, if they have a rematch Cena looks stupid for accepting when he has already kayfabe got injured once. Also, if there's a rematch then Brock has to go over, which takes the wind out of Cena's sails long term. The face should always take the final victory, I can't see WWE jobbing Lesnar out that much.
> 
> So basically WWE should use Brock Lesnar to push Cena even more instead of using Lesnar to create a new star? I don't see the point in that, but there you go!


- Cena's incentive would be to get revenge on the man who injured him and (if Lesnar's champion) take the title.

- Creating a new star would take more than just 1 win also you think Cena returning and beating Lesnar would push Cena more but think the babyface should always take the final victory.
Which one is it ?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bme said:


> - Cena's incentive would be to get revenge on the man who injured him and (if Lesnar's champion) take the title.
> 
> - Creating a new star would take more than just 1 win also you think Cena returning and beating Lesnar would push Cena more but think the babyface should always take the final victory.
> Which one is it ?


Already explained how this would be pointless, Cena doesn't need to fight Brock, if it's for the title then Cena goes over Brock twice.

No, it wouldn't take more than one win. Take a guy like Punk, he's over and getting a strong push but needs a big victory under the spotlight to put him over as one of _the_ guys.

As for your final point, lol. I don't think Cena should fight Brock again, a point that you have already covered, but if he does then he needs to win, so it's pointless unless the whole task is to try and force Cena down the fans throats even more, which is essentially pointless. It would have worked better in the long run if Lesnar won tonight and then lost the rematch further down the line, maybe at Mania? Who knows. Lesnar should put over somebody who will gain a lot from it, but I don't thnk he will lose three times (twice to Cena is likely) during his run in order to put another guy over, highly doubtful.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AndreBaker said:


> Already explained how this would be pointless, Cena doesn't need to fight Brock, if it's for the title then Cena goes over Brock twice.
> 
> No, it wouldn't take more than one win. Take a guy like Punk, he's over and getting a strong push but needs a big victory under the spotlight to put him over as one of _the_ guys.
> 
> As for your final point, lol. I don't think Cena should fight Brock again, a point that you have already covered, but if he does then he needs to win, so it's pointless unless the whole task is to try and force Cena down the fans throats even more, which is essentially pointless. It would have worked better in the long run if Lesnar won tonight and then lost the rematch further down the line, maybe at Mania? Who knows. Lesnar should put over somebody who will gain a lot from it, but I don't thnk he will lose three times (twice to Cena is likely) during his run in order to put another guy over, highly doubtful.


- Cena's gonna want revenge, babyfaces aren't known for backing down.

- I don't see Lesnar taking that many loses, so if they were to face off Punk would come out on the losing end.
For Punk to be one of _the_ guys he'd have to be in one of the BIG WM matches, and i don't see that happening next year.

- There's no way Cena can (if he's injured) return and not face Lesnar.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

The Lesnar character is done, no ifs, buts and cheap excuses . HHH caused major damage to CMpunk when he buried him . DBryan is the new Christian. These are the facts .


----------



## lolwhat (Apr 30, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> How can anybody believe any man surviving that kind of one sided attack, it's silly. A match like that should only end one way, the monster goes over, unless you want to make him look stupid. This wasn't your typical wrestling match where the heel controlled the match and wore his opponent down slowly before the eventual comeback.
> 
> I guess it's still real to you, dammit!


That's funny because the exact same thing happened to Brock. Lesnar/Carwin, Carwin was using Brock's face as a human punching bag for 5 minutes. Carwin gassed, Brock taps him out the next round.

Happens all the time in MMA. Why cant it happen in a fake match? Happened last year with Taker/HHH, same ending.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bme said:


> - Cena's gonna want revenge, babyfaces aren't known for backing down.
> 
> - I don't see Lesnar taking that many loses, so if they were to face off Punk would come out on the losing end.
> For Punk to be one of _the_ guys he'd have to be in one of the BIG WM matches, and i don't see that happening next year.
> ...


Okay so that means Cena has to go over twice, otherwise his character looks poor long term.

If Punk isn't in one of the big Mania matches next year then WWE have failed yet again to create a genuine new star. If Punk can't go over Lesnar then neither can Sheamus, Bryan or any other guy that's on the periphery of stardom. What is the point bringing back Lesnar just to distance Cena ven further ahead of the rest of the roster, hasn't this entire forum being complaining about a lack of genuine competition for Cena?

Yes, I understand that Cena will face Lesnar again, but why can't he lose tonight and get his (one!) win back later on? Otherwise, and i'll say it again, Lesnar has to lose to Cena twice. Not sure if the injury is a work or not but Cena was already booked to film the new Marine film, he was off anyway.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Isnt it ironic?

Cena calling The Rock not being real, because he is not in the wwe every week for making movies, and John "Chuck Norris - biggest phony of all time" Cena is taking a break to make movies.

how sweet.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Cena is an enigma. I just don't care about him anymore. This feud was stupid.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

lolwhat said:


> That's funny because the exact same thing happened to Brock. Lesnar/Carwin, Carwin was using Brock's face as a human punching bag for 5 minutes. Carwin gassed, Brock taps him out the next round.
> 
> Happens all the time in MMA. Why cant it happen in a fake match? Happened last year with Taker/HHH, same ending.


Are we watching UFC here? No. The whole rounds point is rather stupid considering Cena was given one break during this match for blood loss, if you're going to use that analogy! Was this match five minutes? No. Twenty plus minutes of pure one sided annihaltion, yet Cena manages to recover, when does that ever happen in sport or entertainment? Silly comparisons.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AndreBaker said:


> Okay so that means Cena has to go over twice, otherwise his character looks poor long term.
> 
> If Punk isn't in one of the big Mania matches next year then WWE have failed yet again to create a genuine new star. If Punk can't go over Lesnar then neither can Sheamus, Bryan or any other guy that's on the periphery of stardom. What is the point bringing back Lesnar just to distance Cena ven further ahead of the rest of the roster, hasn't this entire forum being complaining about a lack of genuine competition for Cena?
> 
> Yes, I understand that Cena will face Lesnar again, but why can't he lose tonight and get his (one!) win back later on? Otherwise, and i'll say it again, Lesnar has to lose to Cena twice. Not sure if the injury is a work or not but Cena was already booked to film the new Marine film, he was off anyway.


With Rock saying he wanted to be WWE Champion and Taker's streak there goes your 2 big matches for next year.
I'm not surprised they had Lesnar face Cena, he's the biggest name in the company.
Even if Lesnar were to face those guys, his matches with Cena would still be bigger.

I thought Cena would win and Lesnar would leave or Lesnar would win & they'd have 2 more matches with Cena winning both and Lesnar leaving.
This injury has me wondering.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



SimbaTGO said:


> Isnt it ironic?
> 
> Cena calling The Rock not being real, because he is not in the wwe every week for making movies, and John "Chuck Norris - biggest phony of all time" Cena is taking a break to make movies.
> 
> how sweet.


Indeed.

Almost as ironic as people having no problem with the fact that Rock beat Cena only to be leaving again, yet those same people bitch that Cena beat Lesnar when it appears he will take time off and this apparently killed Lesnar's return/momentum.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bme said:


> With Rock saying he wanted to be WWE Champion and Taker's streak there goes your 2 big matches for next year.
> I'm not surprised they had Lesnar face Cena, he's the biggest name in the company.
> Even if Lesnar were to face those guys, his matches with Cena would still be bigger.
> 
> ...


It's not conformed that there will be another streak match, although I hope there is. Rock becoming WWE champion isn't written in stone either, a lot can happen between now and WrestleMania. WWE's creative changes plans all the time. That's not say your points aren't valid.

If they're just going to have Lesnar work a short programme with one guy then why Cena? That's my problem, Cena doesn't need the rub. Fair enough have them trade a victory each, but why can't somebody else get one victory over Lesnar rather than Cena getting two or more. Saying Lesnar's matches with Cena will be bigger than anything else is short term thinking, Lesnar legitimising a new star is long term thinking, something that WWE needs to do more.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AndreBaker said:


> It's not conformed that there will be another streak match, although I hope there is. Rock becoming WWE champion isn't written in stone either, a lot can happen between now and WrestleMania. WWE's creative changes plans all the time. That's not say your points aren't valid.
> 
> If they're just going to have Lesnar work a short programme with one guy then why Cena? That's my problem, Cena doesn't need the rub. Fair enough have them trade a victory each, but why can't somebody else get one victory over Lesnar rather than Cena getting two or more. Saying Lesnar's matches with Cena will be bigger than anything else is short term thinking, Lesnar legitimising a new star is long term thinking, something that WWE needs to do more.


I don't expect Lesnar to stick around, hell when he returned i thought they'd do the match at next year's WM.
If he's only gonna be in the company for a short time why not make the most money you can putting him against your top guy ?


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



SimbaTGO said:


> Isnt it ironic?
> 
> Cena calling The Rock not being real, because he is not in the wwe every week for making movies, and John "Chuck Norris - biggest phony of all time" Cena is taking a break to make movies.
> 
> how sweet.


Cena, and every normal person, would kill to be in rock's position, the rest is just silly wwe storytelling.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bme said:


> I don't expect Lesnar to stick around, hell when he returned i thought they'd do the match at next year's WM.
> If he's only gonna be in the company for a short time why not make the most money you can putting him against your top guy ?


Why not? Maybe because WWE already have enough potential big money matches left in the locker, not to mention the fact that WWE can't rely on these old guys forever, when they go it's just Cena and...oh, that's right, there's nobody else because the rest of the roster has been left to stagnate. So after all of the big money matches are used up we go back to the situation of Cena crushing everybody apart from Punk and Orton, WWE failing to create a new star and the future of mainstream American pro wrestling looking very bleak. That's why you use a credible mainstream guy like Lesnar to create a new star.


----------



## WahhWahh (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Glad to see Cena taking a break. He's had a massive 2012 and he deserves a break.

Now is the writers biggest challenge. Start building up talent whilst Cena's gone, fresh new feuds and most of all keeping the TV interesting. Will be interesting to see what they come up with.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

John Cena is starting to remind me of Hulk Hogan (1999-2000).


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



WahhWahh said:


> Glad to see Cena taking a break. He's had a massive 2012 and he deserves a break.
> 
> Now is the writers biggest challenge. Start building up talent whilst Cena's gone, fresh new feuds and most of all keeping the TV interesting. Will be interesting to see what they come up with.


I am sure that we'll see some brilliant stuff


----------



## Flyman (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Now he sees what its like to be the Rock,if he got more movie offers the son of a bitch would leave as much as the Rock,damn hypocrite.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Surely this is all leading to Rock/Brock for the title at mania next year, its the biggest money they can book , so they will.

Kayfabe or real as far as injury goes, its clear Cena was getting out of the picture for movies or a break regardless, so my guess would be punk/brock at summerslam , and a returning cena v brock for the title at the rumble, with Brock retaining.

This clears the way for the returning hero to take the title of Brock at mania , which is the end of his contract anyway it seems, a short title run to please the fans, and dropping the belt to cena (if they want him heel - it was a heelish way to win last night after all) or Punk/Bryan/Ziggler or whoever they want to be 'the man' on Cenas level.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I'm so confused about this whole situation I really am. Don't even know what say tbh. If Cena is legit hurt then that completely sucks and anybody saying otherwise can GTFO. He does need to take a break but not like this. Either way, Raw is going to be crazy later lol. We'll get an explanation then I'm sure.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Starbuck said:


> I'm so confused about this whole situation I really am. Don't even know what say tbh. If Cena is legit hurt then that completely sucks and anybody saying otherwise can GTFO. He does need to take a break but not like this. Either way, Raw is going to be crazy later lol. We'll get an explanation then I'm sure.


Triple H suspends Lesnar Tonight for three months hoping it will humble him Lesnar returns for Summerslam & calls out Triple H.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I think Cena was meant to stay; I honestly feel he legit fucked himself up, and he knew it during the match. I've never seen Cena fall to the outside (or anyone for that matter) as much as he did last night.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Triple H suspends Lesnar Tonight for three months hoping it will humble him Lesnar returns for Summerslam & calls out Triple H.


I don't even know. I was expecting the true start of Cena's disintegration tonight. I guess we're still getting that but not in the way we thought. Cena's hurt, Lesnar lost, I don't know where the fuck HHH fits into this tbh. If there's one thing WWE accomplished last night it's making me VERY excited to see how this all plays out. I'm even considering staying up for this one and I haven't done that in months lol.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



nogginthenog said:


> Surely this is all leading to Rock/Brock for the title at mania next year, its the biggest money they can book , so they will.
> 
> Kayfabe or real as far as injury goes, its clear Cena was getting out of the picture for movies or a break regardless, so my guess would be punk/brock at summerslam , and a returning cena v brock for the title at the rumble, with Brock retaining.
> 
> This clears the way for the returning hero to take the title of Brock at mania , which is the end of his contract anyway it seems, a short title run to please the fans, and dropping the belt to cena (if they want him heel - it was a heelish way to win last night after all) or Punk/Bryan/Ziggler or whoever they want to be 'the man' on Cenas level.


Lesnar lost clean his first match to super cena , there's not rock/Lesnar big money match anymore, it's dead .


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Starbuck said:


> I don't even know. I was expecting the true start of Cena's disintegration tonight. I guess we're still getting that but not in the way we thought. Cena's hurt, Lesnar lost, I don't know where the fuck HHH fits into this tbh. If there's one thing WWE accomplished last night it's making me VERY excited to see how this all plays out. I'm even considering staying up for this one and I haven't done that in months lol.


Triple H is not there to fire Big Johnny only after a month as GM of both shows so Triple H comes out says Johnny was in the wrong for agreeing to the demands of Brock Lesnar and calls Lesnar out where Triple H gets on him for it plus his lack of passion for WWE Brock snaps beats the hell out of Triple H which leads to Lesnar getting suspended for the next three months.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



fulcizombie said:


> Lesnar lost clean his first match to super cena , there's not rock/Lesnar big money match anymore, it's dead .


He got cheap shotted by a steel chain.

That isnt clean.

And I really am lost for words if you think it has any bearing on the draw for Rock/Brock 2. Especially for the title.

Its irrelevant for that match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Triple H is not there to fire Big Johnny only after a month as GM of both shows so Triple H comes out says Johnny was in the wrong for agreeing to the demands of Brock Lesnar and calls Lesnar out where Triple H gets on him for it plus his lack of passion for WWE Brock snaps beats the hell out of Triple H which leads to Lesnar getting suspended for the next three months.


You might not be wrong lol. From the contract signing last week I got the impression that they were going to go for something along the lines of Johnny losing control of Lesnar and thus HHH would get involved at some stage. I didn't think it would be this early. I guess after his loss and then having HHH get in his face, Lesnar snapping isn't a bad call actually. We'll see!


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



nogginthenog said:


> He got cheap shotted by a steel chain.
> 
> That isnt clean.
> 
> ...


There was no cheap shot, it was all legal and a clean victory for cena. Lesnar is devaluated , IMO, for the rock/Lesnar match to make any sense as a big Money match Lesnar should have stayed undefeated until then. Now it will be the rock vs. a guy that jobbed to cena in his first match . Anyway I doubt that Lesnar will stay much longer in the wwe...


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



fulcizombie said:


> There was no cheap shot, it was all legal and a clean victory for cena. Lesnar is devaluated , IMO, for the rock/Lesnar match to make any sense as a big Money match Lesnar should have stayed undefeated until then. Now it will be the rock vs. a guy that jobbed to cena in his first match . Anyway I doubt that Lesnar will stay much longer in the wwe...


He didnt job to cena, and it wasnt clean.

Can people at least learn what these things mean before spouting them out all over the place.

It was within the rules of the match, but it was a cheapshot with a chain, it wasnt a clean win, indeed, it was a very heelish way for Cena to win, although hes teased such things before.


The person that looks strongest coming out of that match was lesnar. He busted cena open to solidify his UFC persona and the whole 'legitimate' gimmick, and for me that takes some doing from both of them, it was obviously planned to get the stiff shots in if not the cut, takes balls from cena to let it happen, he technically won the match twice before the cheapshot, Cena was pinned for well over 60 seconds during the match, never mind 3, and Cena is now out with injury, whether thats real of Kayfabe is irrelevant to the impression, it certainly isnt jobbing to Cena when the outcome is Cena gone and Lesnar looking like a monster who will break people in the ring.

Dont focus on the pin, look at the overall story.

For what its worth, I think its kayfabe, he was too obvious with the vocals about it during the match, Cena normally doesnt let on he is legit injured.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Triple H suspends Lesnar Tonight for three months hoping it will humble him Lesnar returns for Summerslam & calls out Triple H.


so the show would continue without lesnar or cena ? i don't think they would do that


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Does anyone know if Brock is expected on Raw tonight then? Cause he's not back on a full time basis so he may have a couple of weeks away also. Hope not.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I hope he's not really injured, but I could certainly do without seeing him for a few months.

Still it made no sense for him to get the win really. Should've just had Brock destroy him; it'd make Cena coming back for revenge that much more satisfying. It doesn't hurt Brock that much but there was no reason for him to not win his first match back.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Skinners_barber said:


> Does anyone know if Brock is expected on Raw tonight then? Cause he's not back on a full time basis so he may have a couple of weeks away also. Hope not.


He's on the show tonight. His contract is for a minimum 2 appearances per month, with additional appearances negotiable. I expect him to be there tonight, then get "suspended" by HHH.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



nogginthenog said:


> He didnt job to cena, and it wasnt clean.


It's an Extreme Rules match. NO DQ. Any way he loses is considered clean. Everything's legal.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



dgeneration-nexus said:


> He's on the show tonight. His contract is for a minimum 2 appearances per month, with additional appearances negotiable. I expect him to be there tonight, then get "suspended" by HHH.




Thanks for the response. 

Forgot H issue tonight too. I'd like to see Brock stay around for another month before having a couple of weeks off though so hope he doesn't get suspended.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Just when he was getting good...


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Haha so if Brock or cena doesn't wrestle at over the limit, what's the main event going to be punk vs lord tensai? :|


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Evolution said:


> Cena last year at OTL? I think you're completely missing the point of the booking though, no offence.
> 
> As I've said before what benefit is there in having Brock go over clean tonight? He buries the (by far) number 1 guy on the roster, leaving him without a mountain to climb or a challenge, he would then "injure" Cena and Cena would take time off with a triumphant return to have Cena beat Brock at Summerslam/Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Sadly, many of those with blind Cena hate, will not get this.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SimplyIncredible said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Sadly, many of those with blind Cena hate, will not get this.


I don't hate Cena, so that's a fail on your part! 

Already replied to Evolution's post with a well thought out post that deconstructs his points, he hasn't replied yet so I'll wait until he has time.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Oh great another year long effort to get "cena over" , like with his feud with the rock when the rock was clearly holding back in his promos to make cena look good. Now that's something new and original for the wwe, too bad the haters don't understand it . I can't wait to see the noble superhero defeat the bad monster again after every other wwe star will have been destroyed. Oh the joy.....


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Man there are a lot of blind Cena haters huh. lol It really is amusing to watch you guys with your panties in a bunch...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



CMWit said:


> Man there are a lot of blind Cena haters huh. lol It really is amusing to watch you guys with your panties in a bunch...


I've defended Cena a lot in the past and you know that, but I give up. He deserves all the bashing he gets and some more. I hope crowds boo him worse than before when his bitch ass is back in the ring.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Wow so basically Lesnar loses, where does he go now? A feud with Orton? The WWE is only trying to give more sympathy for Cena with the "I'm leaving for a while, so please miss me" angle. Everyone that's defending Cena is just dumb, we all know he's going to come back as Super Cena. Brock should have not loss his first match in 8 years, to the same comeback that Cena always does, every freaking match. Glad he's off my tv, but of course the WWE might find a way to bring him back 2 weeks later, maybe even put him in the front row seats. Smh


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Marv95 said:


> It's an Extreme Rules match. NO DQ. Any way he loses is considered clean. Everything's legal.


Every time someone asks when Cena has lost cleanly, all we hear is "don't give me no tables match or no-DQ match bullshit, those aren't clean losses." But Cena wins an Extreme Rules match and it's a clean win with no shenanigans or questions asked.

Fuck me, the hypocrisy here is just getting to stupid levels.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I hated the result, the most disappointing match result I've ever witnessed, and it legitimately made me like the promotion less, at least for a good while. Lesnar should have kicked out of the AA and show his monster-like ability, the match ended like The Khali match where now people may think that Lesnar is a a random pussy who can dish out but not endure that gets beaten from a chain shot and a somewhat elevated AA after beeing almost untouched the whole match. The match destroyed Lesnars Aura and I care less much about him, and WWE as a whole from now on. 

Which is a shame, the match was, depending on taste a ***** match OR a DUD, I'd give it ****1/2 or something (even though it's REALLY hard to give a legit star rating here) because it was a very well worked "shoot" wrestling match, something very unique and unseen, there was no blading, instead you got Lesnar legitimately destroying Cena, and if I was even a little bit pro Cena (which I wasn't) I would have cheered for him, but sadly Cena has been overpushed in that same manner for many years so that it simply upset and disappointed me. However, this is the best "SuperCena overcomes the odds" match, for the first time he didn't smile and legitimately looked like he would lose, usually his matches end with his known series of moves and you know how it's going to end, this time that was not the case.

So I can see what WWE attempted, but honestly, there must be a lot of people like me who simply prefer Lesnar to Cena far too much for it to work, and it also made no sense as in suspending disbelief, people are literally laughing at Lesnar losing to a fake wrestler upon his return now. Even if he dominated Cena the whole match, in his case this was simply not enough, I would have preferred a somewhat more back and forth match but with Lesnar coming out on top, especially if Cena is taking a break which made that choice all the more profitable.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Loudness said:


> I hated the result, the most disappointing match result I've ever witnessed, and it legitimately made me like the promotion less, at least for a good while. Lesnar should have kicked out of the AA and show his monster-like ability, the match ended like The Khali match where now people may think that Lesnar is a a random pussy who can dish out but not endure that gets beaten from a chain shot and a somewhat elevated AA after beeing almost untouched the whole match. The match destroyed Lesnars Aura and I care less much about him, and WWE as a whole from now on.
> 
> Which is a shame, the match was, depending on taste a ***** match OR a DUD, I'd give it ****1/2 or something (even though it's REALLY hard to give a legit star rating here) because it was a very well worked "shoot" wrestling match, something very unique and unseen, there was no blading, instead you got Lesnar legitimately destroying Cena, and if I was even a little bit pro Cena (which I wasn't) I would have cheered for him, but sadly Cena has been overpushed in that same manner for many years so that it simply upset and disappointed me. However, this is the best "SuperCena overcomes the odds" match, for the first time he didn't smile and legitimately looked like he would lose, usually his matches end with his known series of moves and you know how it's going to end, this time that was not the case.
> 
> So I can see what WWE attempted, but honestly, there must be a lot of people like me who simply prefer Lesnar to Cena far too much for it to work, and it also made no sense as in suspending disbelief, people are literally laughing at Lesnar losing to a fake wrestler upon his return now. Even if he dominated Cena the whole match, in his case this was simply not enough, I would have preferred a somewhat more back and forth match but with Lesnar coming out on top, especially if Cena is taking a break which made that choice all the more profitable.


This is incredible. A poster with *THAT* avatar and a reasonable, intelligent post concerning Cena. I just shed a tear!


----------



## port64 jr (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

one thing i dont understand is when cena said this

*"I'm probably going to get sent home for speaking when I'm not spoken to, but I think I'm headed home anyway, And if I know my boss, he's going to kick me out the door, but he's going to do it on air, so I hope this is for the world to see.
*

what went on that he talked about this

as any said it didnt seem at all like planned promo 

also, anyone know if brock will get any heat from anyone backstage

if ofcourse he wasnt supposed t beat the shit outta cena that bad and did legitimately injure him


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Lol you guys get way too angry about cena losing matches, he legit torn his damn bicep, got his head busted open and still wrestled the rest of the match, if anything he got more respect from me.

P.S: So that's why he was selling the injury so good, because it was actually legit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



port64 jr said:


> one thing i dont understand is when cena said this
> 
> *"I'm probably going to get sent home for speaking when I'm not spoken to, but I think I'm headed home anyway, And if I know my boss, he's going to kick me out the door, but he's going to do it on air, so I hope this is for the world to see.
> *
> ...


Cena just broke kayfabe to say goodbye to the fans and put himself over with the Chicago smarks. I can't blame him really, it was the right time to do it, anywhere and any moment otherwise and it probably wouldn't have worked.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I laugh at Cena anytime he tries to pretend Vince hates him or he hates Vince.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



attitudEra said:


> Lol you guys get way too angry about cena losing matches, *he legit torn his damn bicep*, got his head busted open and still wrestled the rest of the match, if anything he got more respect from me.
> 
> P.S: So that's why he was selling the injury so good, because it was actually legit.


no , no he didn't fpalm

Brock didn't lock the Kimuru lock 100% , if he did no way Cena would've survived that long without his arm snapping like a twig , much less carrying him with ONE ARM while applying it to him 

it's called keyfabe


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



attitudEra said:


> Lol you guys get way too angry about cena losing matches, he legit torn his damn bicep, got his head busted open and still wrestled the rest of the match, if anything he got more respect from me.
> 
> P.S: So that's why he was selling the injury so good, because it was actually legit.


Has it been so long since we last saw legitimate bleeding in a match? With an username like the one you have, I'd expect you to know better than give someone respect just because they are the first to bleed in a blood-hungry sport when it has not been done in 4 years. Also, I doubt the arm injury is legit, he was just selling but we'll have to wait and see how this turns out. Also, wrestlers have finished matches with broken necks and torn leg muscles. Those injuries are a lot harder to carry on with than an arm injury.

I understand giving Cena respect, but from me, he will not get it until he turns heel.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> Has it been so long since we last saw legitimate bleeding in a match? With an username like the one you have, I'd expect you to know better than give someone respect just because they are the first to bleed in a blood-hungry sport when it has not been done in 4 years. Also, I doubt the arm injury is legit, he was just selling but we'll have to wait and see how this turns out. Also, wrestlers have finished matches with broken necks and torn leg muscles. Those injuries are a lot harder to carry on with than an arm injury.
> 
> I understand giving Cena respect, but from me, *he will not get it until he turns heel*.




Why does John Cena have to turn heel? You want to see a different side of Cena just so that people will cheer him overall and they will have to go back to turning him face? Enough with the heel turn talk, it will not work. You want him to turn heel after he starts to gain some time of support for people on here and one of the smarkish cities that have giving Cena a hard time for 6 years during his match last night? All the WWE needs to do is do what they did last night was prove that Cena is one tough bastard. Sure he doesn't need to be a smiling babyface, being portrayed as an underdog in matches against a miz or an r-truth when most of the people knew that Cena would win no doubt about it. Last night he was a legit underdog and he won not by using the 5 moves of doom, but Lesnar's cockiness, and Cena using his surroundings to beat him. It took a chain and an AA to beat Lesnar last night.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I'm glad he's going away. We need some time away from Cena, just as Cena needs some time away from WWE. After the disappointing match ending, that speech made me happy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bigdog40 said:


> Why does John Cena have to turn heel? You want to see a different side of Cena just so that people will cheer him overall and they will have to go back to turning him face? Enough with the heel turn talk, it will not work. You want him to turn heel after he starts to gain some time of support for people on here and one of the smarkish cities that have giving Cena a hard time for 6 years during his match last night? All the WWE needs to do is do what they did last night was prove that Cena is one tough bastard. Sure he doesn't need to be a smiling babyface, being portrayed as an underdog in matches against a miz or an r-truth when most of the people knew that Cena would win no doubt about it. Last night he was a legit underdog and he won not by using the 5 moves of doom, but Lesnar's cockiness, and Cena using his surroundings to beat him. It took a chain and an AA to beat Lesnar last night.


I want him to turn heel so he can be entertaining. Otherwise, fuck him and anything he does. I don't care if anybody else supports him, he'll never get any from me until he does what I want, so yeah.

And if he actually gets over with 90% of the crowd or more as a face, I will quit watching because there's no longer any light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> I want him to turn heel so he can be entertaining. Otherwise, fuck him and anything he does. I don't care if anybody else supports him, he'll never get any from me until he does what I want, so yeah.
> 
> And if he actually gets over with 90% of the crowd or more as a face, I will quit watching because there's no longer any light at the end of the tunnel.




Then don't watch, it's not like it's going to hurt the WWE or John Cena. You can't just have everybody on the roster be a heel. After 8 years of being a face of the WWE, I can't buy a heel John Cena. He was a very good heel back in 2003, but what people fail to realize is that the Cena of 2012 is leaps and bounds ahead of the 2003 version when he was trying to make his mark. Cena is just now starting to get the respect from the fans (which he deserves) so to turn Cena heel at this stage of his career wouldn't work and CM Punk is a 1/4 of the star that John Cena is. So if you have Cena turn heel without anybody to replace him as a top face, then you would get the same thing, except for a dominate heel Cena. Once you establish him as an at least a top star and a key player in WWE, then a whole character change isn't needed, also too with Cena getting his props from the people who have be on his ass and getting on his ass for the last 7 years. Why do you think turning a guy like Triple H heel in 2012 won't work? Why do you think that turning Undertaker heel won't work? Because fans won't fully accept them as a heel and they will cheer for them no matter what because those guys have earned respect from the fans. If they want to turn Cena heel, they would have to do what WCW did with Hogan back in 96.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

For a group of people who watch a show about men kicking each others asses there sure is a lot of whining goin on, and for those who wished actual injury on Cena are just retarded, the blind hate is fantastic to watch though


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Cena's the man, really is. Haters hate because it's cool. He annoys the fuck out of me and some of the things he does are amateurish, but he's world fucking class when it seems to matter.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

The guy just gave Rock a clean win in front of his hometown of Miami at Wrestlemania and lost to Lord Tensai.

So I'm guessing he's supposed to lose everytime and enter the same losing streak as, say, MVP? lol what the fuck? Lesnar just shelved this dude into a possibly long vacation, and he did it with pretty stiff ass punches.

Seriously, is the pin all that matters to people? We should have just skipped the whole entire Wrestlemania match and made Rock win in 18 seconds if it was just the pin that was so damn important.

Jesus. It's Brock fucking Lesnar. You'd think a guy who was practically BEGGED to come back to the WWE would have a shit-ton of pull to say "Hey... Let me win my first WWE match in nearly 9-10 years."

Come on now, guys. Think. THINK. Or is "John Cena wins again even though he's losing but I'll be ignorant" all that's filling those brains?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bigdog40 said:


> Then don't watch, it's not like it's going to hurt the WWE or John Cena. You can't just have everybody on the roster be a heel. After 8 years of being a face of the WWE, I can't buy a heel John Cena. He was a very good heel back in 2003, but what people fail to realize is that the Cena of 2012 is leaps and bounds ahead of the 2003 version when he was trying to make his mark. Cena is just now starting to get the respect from the fans (which he deserves) so to turn Cena heel at this stage of his career wouldn't work and CM Punk is a 1/4 of the star that John Cena is. So if you have Cena turn heel without anybody to replace him as a top face, then you would get the same thing, except for a dominate heel Cena. Once you establish him as an at least a top star and a key player in WWE, then a whole character change isn't needed, also too with Cena getting his props from the people who have be on his ass and getting on his ass for the last 7 years. Why do you think turning a guy like Triple H heel in 2012 won't work? Why do you think that turning Undertaker heel won't work? Because fans won't fully accept them as a heel and they will cheer for them no matter what because those guys have earned respect from the fans. If they want to turn Cena heel, they would have to do what WCW did with Hogan back in 96.


Except I'm not going to just give up that easily. Also, "don't watch" is not a good solution towards problems. If there's a problem and fans are unhappy, WWE should do something to satisfy them too, because a product ain't shit without it's fans. And I know I'm not the only one who feels this way, plus I'm not one of those who complains for the sake of complaining. When I enjoy something, I'm genuine. Take WM28 for an example, I loved the show and didn't come out the day after and whine about some meaningless shit. Yesterday, it was also enjoyable until that horrible ending. And lastly, I don't want everyone to be a heel, some people seriously need a turn for being stale, Cena happens to be at the top of the list. And I'm confident they would book him as a serious threatening heel, as they dropped the ball on Brock Lesnar too.

And the difference between guys like HHH and Undertaker to Cena is the fact that they are loved and have actually switched it up every now and then. Cena was Dr. of Thuganomics for a couple of years, then since 2005 has been Mr. Hustle, Loyalty Respect/Never Give Up/Rise Above Hate/Some motivational bullshit. He's STALE! Is it that hard to understand?

99% of his feuds have been the same shit. He gets his ass kicked most of it, is booked as the underdog but overcomes the odds in the end and "My Time is Now" plays in the end. Fuck this stale douchebag, I've tried hard to respect him but it's reaching impossible levels now.

And lastly, try using paragraphs, it makes reading your posts much easier.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Natsuke said:


> The guy just gave Rock a clean win in front of his hometown of Miami at Wrestlemania and lost to Lord Tensai.
> 
> So I'm guessing he's supposed to lose everytime and enter the same losing streak as, say, MVP? lol what the fuck? Lesnar just shelved this dude into a possibly long vacation, and he did it with pretty stiff ass punches.
> 
> ...


If you're planning on giving him a new character and showing that maybe kayfabe wise, his current shtick has stopped working, you go with a losing streak and in this particular case, an injury angle. I mean one where you get taken out in a stretcher, not "I'm injured but I could still do a promo and leave the ring on my two legs."

You can't compare the Rock/Cena match to Lesnar/Cena. Rock/Cena was competitive, both men had equal offense in that match. Lesnar absolutely destroyed Cena this entire match.

Exactly, you win your first match back to prove how dominant you're supposed to look as you said you are. The guy was built up as a machine when he returned but yet loses his first match? In just two moves? 

It has nothing to do with Cena hate. I really respect Cena, especially after tonight in that match. The match was great. But what was stupid was the ending.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I don't really care if Cena won, but the fact is Brock lost to Super Cena. 
Cena literally got his ass kicked the entire match and won with 2 fucking moves. That complete and utter bullshit. How is Brock suppose to look like a machine.

Cena didn't need this win he's at a point where he can lose and still look legit. Brock needed this.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Even after Cena leaves like the blind haters wanted... They still blindly hate.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Kalashnikov said:


> This is incredible. A poster with *THAT* avatar and a reasonable, intelligent post concerning Cena. I just shed a tear!


Thanks but I wouldn't consider myself reasonable for this feud at all, I have no problem admitting that I'm extremely pro Lesnar and that I hated Cena overcoming the odds. The match however told a great story, with Lesnar beeing extremely lenient with Cena, toying with him like a kid, pinning him down for like a 10 count or something, owning him and then waiting around 45 seconds before hitting him again so I see how they tried protecting Lesnar, but this is one of the cases where I was so much into the feud that I put the "kayfabe" and "logic" things aside, sometimes you just have to be a "mark", and I really wanted to see Lesnar win, especially with Cena taking a break anyway. 

Even if WWE wanted to put Cena over, they would have done so better by letting Brock win (although as I said, I would have toned down Lesnars offense a bit in that case, or else it would have looked as if Cenas totally outmatched), and then following to dominate RAW, which would make the anticipation for Cenas return all the more exciting as you would have a case of Lesnar needing to get beaten and finally overthrown, or for something totally unpredictable to happen.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I don't really care if Cena won, but the fact is Brock lost to Super Cena.
> Cena literally got his ass kicked the entire match and won with 2 fucking moves. That complete and utter bullshit. *How is Brock suppose to look like a machine.*
> 
> Cena didn't need this win he's at a point where he can lose and still look legit. Brock needed this.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.. Simple! He is not supposed to look like a machine. He is supposed to look like random heel #92879870 that Cena can beat with 2 moves. Mission accomplished.

WWE fucks everything up.. and when the ratings and buyrates are low.. some IDIOTS here on WF put the blame entirely on the stars like Rock and Lesnar. Who would want to watch Lesnar going apeshit on the roster when he is not really no.1? that IMO is exactly like, Who would want to watch Rock and Cena vs Miz and Truth when Cena squashed both men a week before the "big match"?

I cant wait for the STUPID "Brock cant draw" bs threads just like "Rock cant draw" a few months ago.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Love everyones over reactions the story is pretty simple at Mania Cena got too cocky when fighting the Rock and lost and so his downfall begins last night Lesnar who dominated 99% of the match was too cocky and that allowed Cena to win so tonight Cena's going be all happy dappy again but Lesnar in one night is going to rip him to shreds and bring him down to his darkest lowest point.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Colin Delaney said:


> Even after Cena leaves like the blind haters wanted... They still blindly hate.


If only the haters were as loud in the arenas as in the forums. Everything would be alright.

Where will Raw be at tonight? I expect some shitty city if not Chicago and they will cheer Cena's bullshit and boo Lesnar beating the crap out of that green fruit.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Natsuke said:


> The guy just gave Rock a clean win in front of his hometown of Miami at Wrestlemania and lost to Lord Tensai.
> 
> So I'm guessing he's supposed to lose everytime and enter the same losing streak as, say, MVP? lol what the fuck? Lesnar just shelved this dude into a possibly long vacation, and he did it with pretty stiff ass punches.
> 
> ...


This.

I think what people are completely forgetting is what this does for Lesnar's character. He kicked the shit out of Cena, put his hands on refs, did all of that, all after making those demands to Johnny Ace...and he still lost. It's like pissing off a rabid dog.

While Cena won, no one is debating who dominated that match - it was Brock. Lesnar is going to really become the monster now and it's going to make for some great story telling. 

They successfully got people behind Cena last night...the Chicago crowd no less. I was there live last night and couldn't believe how much people got behind Cena, especially towards the end. This whole thing worked very well in both regards - one in getting Brock over even more as a ridiculous hot head monster heel, and getting Cena back to being a true babyface...not a stale superman.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> If only the haters were as loud in the arenas as in the forums. Everything would be alright.
> 
> Where will Raw be at tonight? I expect some shitty city if not Chicago and they will cheer Cena's bullshit and boo Lesnar beating the crap out of that green fruit.


Yeah, it's in Dayton, Ohio. Probably going to be a bad crowd.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Again, Khali, Umaga, Henry, Orton, Big Show, etc. dominated their matches with Cena. How'd they turn out? At the end of the night it wasn't about Brock Lesnar being dominant, it was about SuperCena overcoming the odds like always. Who was the one guy that closed the show? A triumphant Cena. It didn't have to happen nor it should have happened. Why does the show have to revolve around him so damn much?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*Gonna miss Cena ;/*

Honestly not going to lie although i'm not his biggest fan I am honestly going to miss the guy. Hes been in storylines/feuds in which make me tune in next week to see what's going to happen to him/his character etc. Since his defeat to The Rock I've been more interested in Cena and especially his feud with Lesnar I was hooked.

Lesnar one of my favourites back when he won the title in Summerslam 2002 I felt myself rooting more for Cena then I did Lesnar which is suprising. Maybe because I know Cena truly loves this business, works his ass off all the time and does what he is needed to do. If Cena is leaving for a while then I have to admitt I hope he makes a full recovery, rests well and hope to see him back on my TV screen in a few months (some people are going to hate me saying that!).

Anyone else going to miss Cena if he takes a break?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*

I wonder when he's back? I like John


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*

He confirmed he was going to be on RAW tonight to update us on his condition...


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*

You shouldn't miss him & get ready for one of the best eras in the WWE's history.The no john cena era....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*



greendayedgehead said:


> I wonder when he's back? I like John


He'll be there tonight, then his break will last 6 days as he will not work any house-shows or anything like that. Then he's back next Raw because he's never leaving, something Dwayne keeps doing.

:troll

I hate SuperCena but I admit he's the guy who's storylines I'm most interested in specially since they're based so much around his character recently. I couldn't give a fuck less about the rest of the full-timers to be honest.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Marv95 said:


> Again, Khali, Umaga, Henry, Orton, Big Show, etc. dominated their matches with Cena. How'd they turn out? At the end of the night it wasn't about Brock Lesnar being dominant, it was about SuperCena overcoming the odds like always. Who was the one guy that closed the show? A triumphant Cena. It didn't have to happen nor it should have happened. Why does the show have to revolve around him so damn much?


I agree with the post, except one MAJOR difference between Lesnar and those guys...the feel. Nobody, and I mean nobody of those was nearly as stiff with Cena, this felt almost like a bizarro world MMA/wrestling hybrid with legit shots, there was no smiling Cena...there was a guy with torn biceps and legitimately cut up face, not some blading action but blood through legit shots. This match felt as "real" as pro wrestling can get in an era where kayfabe is dead and the internet knows everything about how the shows work.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*

sad day for wwe


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



1TheGreatOne1 said:


> I don't really care if Cena won, but the fact is Brock lost to Super Cena.
> Cena literally got his ass kicked the entire match and *won with 2 fucking moves*. That complete and utter bullshit. How is Brock suppose to look like a machine.
> 
> Cena didn't need this win he's at a point where he can lose and still look legit. Brock needed this.




Ok, Cena cracked Lesnar in a face with a chain, then Cena AA'ed Lesnar on the steel steps which would put anybody down. I know Lesnar is gifted, but Cena wasn't wrestling the Undertaker of 1991 out there where he was literally indestructible. It TOOK Cena to use extreme measures to beat Lesnar.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*

Let's hope that this atleast means that CM Punk is now the Main Event Guy.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*



Until May said:


> sad day for wwe


Saddest day since Eddie Guerrero died, lol.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*

At least they have a chance to create some more stars with Cena gone as they won't get fed to him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Gonna miss Cena ;/*



Choke2Death said:


> I hate SuperCena but I admit he's the guy who's storylines I'm most interested in specially since they're based so much around his character recently. I couldn't give a fuck less about the rest of the full-timers to be honest.


This is probably why I'm glad he'll be gone for a while if he goes. Not to badmouth him, but so much of the creative focus is placed on him I honestly feel like creative forgets or just doesn't care for doing anything with anyone else. With Cena out of the picture, we get a chance to place some of that Cena effort on other people, people who need it more.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bigdog40 said:


> Ok, Cena cracked Lesnar in a face with a chain, then Cena AA'ed Lesnar on the steel steps which would put anybody down. I know Lesnar is gifted, but Cena wasn't wrestling the Undertaker of 1991 out there where he was literally indestructible. It TOOK Cena to use extreme measures to beat Lesnar.


I can't buy it regardless. You mean to tell me a PAINFUL armbar submission hold that lasts for a minute is not enough to make Cena tap out but a simple chain to the head and a fireman's carry slam on some steel steps is enough to get Lesnar down after beating the LIFE out of Cena for 20 minutes and bloodying him all over the place as well as trapping him on the ringpost by the use of his own chain?

If we are supposed to suspend our disbeliefs when watching a scripted wrestling match, it's hard to believe that two moves by Cena were enough to put down Lesnar but twenty minutes of stiff punches, elbows and painful armbar submission holds were not good enough to keep Mr. "Never Give Up" down.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> I can't buy it regardless. You mean to tell me a PAINFUL armbar submission hold that lasts for a minute is not enough to make Cena tap out but a simple chain to the head and a fireman's carry slam on some steel steps is enough to get Lesnar down after beating the LIFE out of Cena for 20 minutes and bloodying him all over the place as well as trapping him on the ringpost by the use of his own chain?
> 
> If we are supposed to suspend our disbeliefs when watching a scripted wrestling match, it's hard to believe that two moves by Cena were enough to put down Lesnar but twenty minutes of stiff punches, elbows and painful armbar submission holds were not good enough to keep Mr. "Never Give Up" down.




You act as if the chain and the steel steps wouldn't legit put someone down and wrestler's have always been put in submissions for longer than a minute, but they never tapped out. Maybe you should watch wrestling a little more closely other than John Cena's matches. I've seen Jericho put someone in the Walls of Jericho, yet his opponent didn't tap out. Bob Backlaud had Bret Hart in the crossface chicken wing for 7 minutes and he didn't tap out. (Owen made his parents throw in the towel for Bret) Ric Flair has had people in the figure four for more than a minute, but his opponent didn't tap out. Oh inspite of Stone Cold passing out, Bret Hart had him in the sharpshooter for 3 minutes with blood pouring in his face.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

So the goal is to not do anything original but instead make likable again.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



p862011 said:


> i'll bring some mma talk to this since brock is a former ufc fighter
> 
> a ufc fight between chael sonnen vs anderson silva for the middleweight title
> 
> ...


That's not only UFC, but also it's most skilled fighter, AND it was via submission, which in real life, is what makes submissions good, but WWE doesn't use them. Cena did it physically, making it nonsensical. 



Evolution said:


> Cena last year at OTL? I think you're completely missing the point of the booking though, no offence.
> 
> As I've said before what benefit is there in having Brock go over clean tonight? He buries the (by far) number 1 guy on the roster, leaving him without a mountain to climb or a challenge, he would then "injure" Cena and Cena would take time off with a triumphant return to have Cena beat Brock at Summerslam/Wrestlemania.
> 
> ...


Lesnar lost to Mir with SUBMISSION, not physically like with Cena. And for Cena coming back to stop Lesnar, it'd work better if he lost the match at first, like all superheroes, they lose at first, then come back and win, Cena already won so it's over and Lesnar looks like a pussy.



lolwhat said:


> That's funny because the exact same thing happened to Brock. Lesnar/Carwin, Carwin was using Brock's face as a human punching bag for 5 minutes. Carwin gassed, Brock taps him out the next round.
> 
> Happens all the time in MMA. Why cant it happen in a fake match? Happened last year with Taker/HHH, same ending.


Once again, Submission. Totally different story.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bigdog40 said:


> You act as if the chain and the steel steps wouldn't legit put someone down and wrestler's have always been put in submissions for longer than a minute, but they never tapped out. Maybe you should watch wrestling a little more closely other than John Cena's matches. I've seen Jericho put someone in the Walls of Jericho, yet his opponent didn't tap out. Bob Backlaud had Bret Hart in the crossface chicken wing for 7 minutes and he didn't tap out. (Owen made his parents throw in the towel for Bret) Ric Flair has had people in the figure four for more than a minute, but his opponent didn't tap out. Oh inspite of Stone Cold passing out, Bret Hart had him in the sharpshooter for 3 minutes with blood pouring in his face.


I'm not saying they wouldn't legit put someone down, but in wrestling, you have to try to make it look consistent. It's just super fake when one guy gets the shit knocked out of him for 15-20 minutes and then does one or two moves and wins.

Basically, if painful submission holds like those aren't good enough, two moves aren't either. Wrestlers have kicked out of pins made after they've been hit with chairs in the head, sledgehammers and other tough objects. Yet, I'm supposed to believe that Cena is so tough that 20 minutes of bloody punches can't take him down but a chain shot and a weak finisher can win him matches against "legitimate" opponents like Lesnar?

There's just no justifying the crappy booking yesterday. It made Lesnar look weak despite what everyone says. All his 20 minutes of dominance was flushed down the toilet when Cena beat him with two moves. By this logic, CM Punk should have a match with Lesnar, then just give him that kick to the back of the head he usually does, then do an elbow drop from the top rope with a chair and pin him clean. And then we're supposed to take that shit seriously.


----------



## Skopuh (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Its all part of the bigger picture :cool2

From the moment the match started, pretty obvious Cena was taking the win. Lets watch RAW and see what happends.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

:lmao at people comparing this to Rock/Cena.


Cena didn't need to beat rock, in fact neither man really needed it.

Brock absolutely HAD to beat cena, he had too !!

The end result is all people care about and brock looks like a fucking idiot for being beat by a guy with one working arm.


Terrible.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Well I didn't like the outcome but WWE has been very unpredictable as of late. IM enjoying it and it was a damn good match last night.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> I'm not saying they wouldn't legit put someone down, but in wrestling, you have to try to make it look consistent. It's just super fake when one guy gets the shit knocked out of him for 15-20 minutes and then does one or two moves and wins.
> 
> Basically, if painful submission holds like those aren't good enough, two moves aren't either. Wrestlers have kicked out of pins made after they've been hit with chairs in the head, sledgehammers and other tough objects. Yet, I'm supposed to believe that Cena is so tough that 20 minutes of bloody punches can't take him down but a chain shot and a weak finisher can win him matches against "legitimate" opponents like Lesnar?
> 
> There's just no justifying the crappy booking yesterday. It made Lesnar look weak despite what everyone says. All his 20 minutes of dominance was flushed down the toilet when Cena beat him with two moves. By this logic, CM Punk should have a match with Lesnar, then just give him that kick to the back of the head he usually does, then do an elbow drop from the top rope with a chair and pin him clean. And then we're supposed to take that shit seriously.



You are looking way into it, did you even watch the match? Lesnar lost due to his own cockiness because he knocked a couple refs down and Cena had to resort to using a chain and the steel steps which can legit put someone down. How would have you booked the match? Would you have liked Cena if he would have took an F5 and lose? No. You would of had a better agrument if Cena was the one whipping Brocks ass for the entire match, but Cena had to use "questionable tactics" to beat him. BTW roles were reversed and Lesnar beat Cena, people would have scrunitized it too, people still question CM Punk's win at MITB.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Questionable tactics ?

It was an extreme rules match, all legal, all clean.

The outcome was retarded. It would've been like having Rock go over Goldberg at backlash 2003.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bigdog40 said:


> You are looking way into it, did you even watch the match? Lesnar lost due to his own cockiness because he knocked a couple refs down and Cena had to resort to using a chain and the steel steps which can legit put someone down. How would have you booked the match? Would you have liked Cena if he would have took an F5 and lose? No. You would of had a better agrument if Cena was the one whipping Brocks ass for the entire match, but Cena had to use "questionable tactics" to beat him. BTW roles were reversed and Lesnar beat Cena, people would have scrunitized it too, people still question CM Punk's win at MITB.


Yes, of course I did. Stupid question, to be honest. No matter how "cocky" Lesnar got, it's still hard to buy into Cena needing two moves to put him down when Lesnar pinned a bloody Cena a number of times in the middle of the match but Cena still kicked out. As for me booking the match. Since Cena looks to be leaving, I would've had him get destroyed and pinned clean or destroyed so badly that it would end in a no-contest with Cena taking a break.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

No way are those 2 moves legit. Punk kicked out of a codebreaker through a chair after a competitive match earlier in the show, yet Brock lost on an AA on steps after hardly getting touched. Both felt way too fake to me.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> Yes, of course I did. Stupid question, to be honest. No matter how "cocky" Lesnar got, it's still hard to buy into Cena needing two moves to put him down when Lesnar pinned a bloody Cena a number of times in the middle of the match but Cena still kicked out. As for me booking the match. Since Cena looks to be leaving, I would've had him get destroyed and pinned clean or destroyed so badly that it would end in a no-contest with Cena taking a break.




It's the WWE, it's scripted so there's no logic in wrestling to begin with anyway, but it all goes back to Wrestlemania 28. They should of had Cena beat the Rock cuz the Rock was leaving, and have Lesnar win last night which is how I would have done it, but I don't work for WWE, none of us do. If we think we can do a better job, then we should just play WWE 12 and job Cena to everyone including Santino.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Wait a minute. We have an awesome year so far with good to great PPV's, already alot of motyc and even a returning Brock Lesnar and last night one of the best PPV's in years.
But people are still bitching?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



CM12Punk said:


> If you're planning on giving him a new character and showing that maybe kayfabe wise, his current shtick has stopped working, you go with a losing streak and in this particular case, an injury angle. I mean one where you get taken out in a stretcher, not "I'm injured but I could still do a promo and leave the ring on my two legs."
> 
> You can't compare the Rock/Cena match to Lesnar/Cena. Rock/Cena was competitive, both men had equal offense in that match. Lesnar absolutely destroyed Cena this entire match.
> 
> ...


Do you honestly think putting John Cena in the same formula that's been used multiple times to create a heel/face turn is solving anything? That's what I mean. It's been done. This guy is the top dog. The very top of the food chain that's the WWE. Why would you put him in a recycled storyline, only this time with main eventers?

Think about it. Hogan went heel through the NWO. Rocky went heel through a unique storyline with the Nation. Austin went heel through a Wrestlemania screwjob. Why can't Cena go heel in a more laid out plan than just the typical "I'm losing so I'll go crazy and turn heel" fashion? Why did we build up a feud for an entire year with a guy who was obviously going to leave the next night and put him up against an MMA sensation just to put him in an angle we've all seen before?

That's what I mean. Cena needs a heel turn like no other. The Nexus plotline was perfect but it was scrapped halfway through. This time around, we'll be able to see something, because obviously Cena's progress hasn't stopped yet.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



bigdog40 said:


> It's the WWE, it's scripted so there's no logic in wrestling to begin with anyway, but it all goes back to Wrestlemania 28. They should of had Cena beat the Rock cuz the Rock was leaving, and have Lesnar win last night which is how I would have done it, but I don't work for WWE, none of us do. If we think we can do a better job, then we should just play WWE 12 and job Cena to everyone including Santino.


cena losing to rock (via arrogance)doesn't hurt john.

brock losing to john after 20 seconds offence does hurt brock.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Cena cutting that promo after the match after he suppposedly "almost got killed" and all of that line of thinking buried the FUCK outta of Lesnar's worth. If he had REALLY got punked out and wasn't Superman, he would of left on a stretcher like Taker did at WM 27. Simple as that. They couldn't even do that right and the match last night with Lesnar and Cena should of been done MONTHS later..no way should he have "overcome" the fucking odds on a guy you paid $5 million for and obviously have a WM 29 path for. It was INSANE booking. Completely fuckedup. Mind boggling.

The responses at the Wrestling Observer website about the ending pretty much says it all.



> Cena beat the Rock cuz the Rock was leaving,


Why would you even watch that match yet alone talk about that match before Mania if you thought like that? You think all of those buyers bought WM 28 to see John Cena beat the FUCKING Rock? Are you peo0ple crazy? LMAO. If Cena would of beaten the Rock, he would of buried himself worse than anything that happened to him to date. It would of been worse than him ending the streak. Him beating the a guy who is basically seen as the savior of pro wrestling over the last two years by LEGITIMATE smark fans and not the fake ones around here who love giving Vince and Cena the benefit of the doubt for wacky bullshit promos and match building.



> Cena didn't need to beat rock, in fact neither man really needed it.
> 
> Brock absolutely HAD to beat cena, he had too !!
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AthenaMark said:


> Cena cutting that promo after the match after he suppposedly "almost got killed" and all of that line of thinking buried the FUCK outta of Lesnar's worth. If he had REALLY got punked out and wasn't Superman, he would of left on a stretcher like Taker did at WM 27. Simple as that. They couldn't even do that right and the match last night with Lesnar and Cena should of been done MONTHS later..no way should he have "overcome" the fucking odds on a guy you paid $5 million for and obviously have a WM 29 path for. It was INSANE booking. Completely fuckedup. Mind boggling.
> 
> The responses at the Wrestling Observer website about the ending pretty much says it all.


Another point here, after Lesnar killing him for 20 minutes, he cut a promo like nothing happened and Brock just disappears. Unbelievable.

Oh, and I didn't talk about it but the irony about this hypocrite, he goes out to film a movie? lol mr "Im here every week!", "IM NOT AN ACTOR, IM A PRO WRESTLER FOR CROWDS LIKE YOU, PLEASE CHEER ME!" *next month, going to film a movie*. And people wonder why nobody respects this guy?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> cena losing to rock (via arrogance)doesn't hurt john.
> 
> brock losing to john after 20 seconds offence does hurt brock.


Cena had control of the entire match at WM until Rocky popped up and went for a Rock Bottom. An entire year of talking shit for a match that was settled with a Side Slam... What's your point? Of course it hit John. They even made it out to be like that, because the next night he got his ass pounded like a prostitute when he got F5'd by Brock.

THEN he lose to Tensai. He lost to fucking Prince Albert.

How did that NOT hurt John? It took Edge to wake his ass up through a surprise appearance. I don't get your logic at all. Cena looked like a complete loser at Wrestlemania, new shirt and all.

Brock just made Cena bleed twice, so much that the match had to be stopped so he could get treated. Cena's face looked like a grape, and he was properly pinned twice and would have lost if not for multiple ref bumps. How in god's name are you going to actually say that Brock looked weak in that match? How? Because Cena won? Are you kidding me? He tied John Cena to a freakin chain upside down on the turnbuckle to hang outside the ring and plastered Cena's blood on his own chest ala Hulk Hogan's blood.

Can someone PLEASE TELL ME how in god's name does this man not look like a fucking wrecking machine despite losing by being slammed against steel steps that, if I could add, he wanted to FLING into the the ring if not for just losing his balance.

It's incredible.. how one pin could make people look at Lesnar as if he's some punk cause he lost to Cena, a chain against his skull plus his own monstrous momentum, and a slam to steel.

What the fuck? lolol

EDIT: SHIT. He made Cena sell for god's sake. His arm was completely useless through the whole match.

EDIT 2: Accidentally typed "Rocky" instead of "Cena" Rocky didn't have a new shirt lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

So has bryan alvarez ranted yet on the finish ?

i hope so.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Time off for Cena would be good for everyone.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> Yes, of course I did. Stupid question, to be honest. No matter how "cocky" Lesnar got, it's still hard to buy into Cena needing two moves to put him down when Lesnar pinned a bloody Cena a number of times in the middle of the match but Cena still kicked out. As for me booking the match. Since Cena looks to be leaving, I would've had him get destroyed and pinned clean or destroyed so badly that it would end in a no-contest with Cena taking a break.


Having an extreme rules match ending in a no-contest would have been dumb.

The reason people say "it's too hard" to buy into Cena using 2 moves to beat Lesnar is because they don't want to buy in it. Everbody had this perfect scenario where Brock would beat the brakes off Cena and put him out of wrestling for a few months. And when that didn't happen, you felt duped. Problem is, you are only disappointed because you got caught up in your fantasy outcome that you are outraged because it didn't happen the way you had hoped.


Not regarding you, Choke2Death, but some people on here first complain about Lesnar's momentum being killed then complain about Cena being shoved down our throats. That's why I feel some people are disguising their strong disdain of Cena with Lesnar support. Honestly, how many people really cared about Lesnar's momentum over Cena getting taken out?

And again, a guy can do the job and still come out looking strong. Brock's cockiness and temper got the best of him and Cena capitalized. Over analyzing the outcome isn't going to make it change, it's just going to further disappoint you people. I gurantee something to go down tonight between Lesnar and Triple H.


EDIT: Rock316AE is still pissed, eventhough Cena has left. The guy is banged up and needs time off. If he wants to do a movie, let him, it's his life. But the guy has been hear about 4 years straight now. And unlike Rock, he's not leaving solely to make a movie. It's to heal up more than anything.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> So has bryan alvarez ranted yet on the finish ?
> 
> i hope so.


Yes, and he posted this pic, which I think is better to describe than any word about this disaster booking:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I take it as this:

If Brock won, we'd have Monday Night Raw Starring Brock Lesnar. And more atrocious Brock promos.

If Brock lost, we'd have Monday Night Raw with Brock going insane and destroying everything in sight while Cena is away coping with "injuries"

Take your pick. Cocky Brock. Or Ass-kicker Brock.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Rock316AE said:


> Another point here, after Lesnar killing him for 20 minutes, he cut a promo like nothing happened and Brock just disappears. Unbelievable.
> 
> Oh, and I didn't talk about it but the irony about this hypocrite, he goes out to film a movie? lol mr "Im here every week!", "IM NOT AN ACTOR, IM A PRO WRESTLER FOR CROWDS LIKE YOU, PLEASE CHEER ME!" *next month, going to film a movie*. And people wonder why nobody respects this guy?


Who cares? He's not had a break since 2008, are you saying the guy should continue wrestling weekly after getting killed by Lesnar, despite beeing a workhorse that has worked for years? So childish using arguments that have nothing to do with kayfabe to explain your hate. 

That said, Lesnar needs to go over in their next match, no doubt. Cena is sadly beeing the scapegoat for WWE creative right now, I hated the guy yesterday because he was facing one of my favourite wrestlers, and I was appaled and shocked by how Lesnar lost to a "fake wrestler", but let's not pretend as if Cena is the guy booking the show, everything he did he was scripted to do, he sold the attacks as well as anybody, and let Lesnar murder him legit, it takes a lot of heart and passion to accept something like that, only to entertain the fans, in fact it was disturbing how he got owned. Sure I wouldn't mind that in UFC, but when you let someone kill you worse than Vader on his worst day, you know you deserve a ton of recongition for that. Nobody else would have agreed to that kind of match, a classic that led to him beeing hurt, only for the fans to enjoy it and wonder if wrestling is real again lol.

Again, not saying I'm defending the booking decision, and I will take Lesnar over Cena everyday and this was imo the worst match result in WWE history that I personally witnessed, so I hope Lesnar owns that bitch when he returns, but it's irrational to blame the booking and how the match turned out on Cena.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I've read that Cena will be on RAW tonight to let fans know whats up with his injury. Maybe Brock attacks him tonight, then Triple H returns and is in a program with Brock.

Just a scenario that I know won't happen but I wouldn't mind seeing Triple H/Vince vs. Brock/Laurinitis.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Natsuke said:


> Cena had control of the entire match at WM until Rocky popped up and went for a Rock Bottom. An entire year of talking shit for a match that was settled with a Side Slam... What's your point? Of course it hit John. They even made it out to be like that, because the next night he got his ass pounded like a prostitute when he got F5'd by Brock.
> 
> THEN he lose to Tensai. He lost to fucking Prince Albert.
> 
> ...





Exactly, and it was the one match when Cena was a LEGIT underdog, and Brock beat the piss off Cena. I don't think some of the people that are complaining even watched the match, but read the outcome and are judging it by that. Some people were expecting Lesnar to dominate and get the win, and put Cena out of action. Instead they got Lesnar dominating, Cena winning, but Lesnar putting him out of action. The problem is that people want to see Cena treated like he's the brooklyn brawler, he's the biggest star in the company.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

It's terribly ironic how the same people who lauded the Rock's victory at WM are now complaining because Cena won his match & is now headed for his own hiatus. I mean, wow, you could at least acknowledge your own bias & the contradicting lack of logic there. :hmm:


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

We can acknowledge that some huge money making matches had their knees cut off from them last night.




> Exactly, and it was the one match when Cena was a LEGIT underdog, and Brock beat the piss off Cena. I don't think some of the people that are complaining even watched the match, but read the outcome and are judging it by that. Some people were expecting Lesnar to dominate and get the win, and put Cena out of action. Instead they got Lesnar dominating, Cena winning, but Lesnar putting him out of action. The problem is that people want to see Cena treated like he's the brooklyn brawler, he's the biggest star in the company.



Who cares if he was an underdog. LOL. What do people keep bringing that up for? That doesn't make money. Cena is not liked on the international level for that to count. Go look up Raw in Italy....and check out the Cena portion. You would of thought he was a top terrorist or something.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AthenaMark said:


> We can acknowledge that some huge money making matches had their knees cut off from them last night.


How?

The audience is bigger than us. Some people are pleased with last night's result and don't look at it with the same complaint that Lesnar's momentum was killed.

And regardless, Rock/Brock or Taker/Brock at WM would still be a huge match.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

How? John Cena beat the highest drawing UFC fighter of all time that was pushed as a monster heel who was legit. That's how. What the hell is wrong with you? And worse, he did it with one arm.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AthenaMark said:


> How? John Cena beat the highest drawing UFC fighter of all time that was pushed as a monster heel who was legit. That's how. What the hell is wrong with you? And worse, he did it with one arm.


Does that take away from the potential of a Rock/Brock match at WM?

And also, highest drawing UFC fighter doesn't mean best UFC fighter and in his final days, Brock repeatedly got his ass handed to him.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

OF COURSE it fucking takes away from it. If Lesnar looked unstoppable, TRULY unstoppable, and the Rock returned challenging him, the reactions/the ratings/the interest would be increased tenfold. Do you have any kind of business acumen? Think about it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AthenaMark said:


> OF COURSE it fucking takes away from it. If Lesnar looked unstoppable, TRULY unstoppable, and the Rock returned challenging him, the reactions/the ratings/the interest would be increased tenfold. Do you have any kind of business acumen? Think about it.


I don't care about the business aspect of wrestling. I'm a fan, my job is to watch and be entertained, not concern myself with fan reactions, booking and ratings.


As a fan, Cena winning last night was very minor. What stands out is the damage Brock did to him, Brock came out looking stronger than Cena and who knows whats going to happen tonight.

But, as a "smark", I'm curious as to seeing the buys for Extreme Rules, to see how many people where interested in Lesnar's first match in 8 years. Because I know if ratings remain low throughout the year, people are going to blame Cena going over Lesnar as the reason for ratings dropping afterwards. But, if they where low last night, that shows that Lesnar's return didn't draw much interest anyway and a WM with Rock and Brock on the same show is going to do big buys regardless.

The fan in me is satisfied with the result. I think Lesnar came out looking strong. The fan in me doesn't care about the ratings or future interest from other people. I'm still interested and will be watching tonight and regardless of all the complaining you are doing, you will be watching tonight as well. This isn't the end for Lesnar and on the business side, WWE is going to make money regardless, while we sit back and complain about everything they are doing.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Thank You Cena*

*That was epic.
So much respect for that man.
Never marked out so much for a victory.
I hope he earned some respect from the haters on this forum.

A true hero and warrior.

Thank you John Cena.*


----------



## baz182 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Totally agree!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Cena's performance and the fact that he went out there knowing fully that he was most likely going to get his ass kicked deserves utmost respect. But there's no justifying the outcome of the match.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Big ups to Cena. That match was a legit fight and he took it like a pro.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Well nice thoughts OP but from the reading the posts here most people seem to feel that Cena killed any credibility Brock had and that this decision to have Cena win the match will be what kills the WWE :lmao

Not saying I agree with the decision, I personally would've booked it for Brock to win, but I am not gonna shit all over it until I see where they are going with it. And even then if I don't agree with where it leads its still not going to be the death of the WWE.

Also, mad respect to Cena for taking that beating last night.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



goham202 said:


> I don't care about the business aspect of wrestling. I'm a fan, my job is to watch and be entertained, not concern myself with fan reactions, booking and ratings.
> 
> 
> As a fan, Cena winning last night was very minor. What stands out is the damage Brock did to him, Brock came out looking stronger than Cena and who knows whats going to happen tonight.
> ...


BULLSHIT!!

If you're a fan that means that you watch WWE in universe, as if it was real like you would watch Nikita and Supernatural and other shows on TV, and in universe, the only thing that matters is that Cena won. Lesnar fucked him up, made him bleed, injured his arm, but still lost in the end. At the end of the day, that's what matters. Who came out in better shape means nothing, it matters who wins and Cena won, that's the bullshit involved, imagine if when we first saw Darth Vader, Han Solo or w/e killed him immediately after a 20 minute beating, or even in wrestling when we first saw Andre or Taker or the like, they went over and established themselves as monsters before losing.


----------



## Waddy Woody (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Amen to this post! 
Anyone who thinks otherwise is a douche; take your head out of the sand.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



The Rebel said:


> *I hope he earned some respect from the haters on this forum.*


Heel turn. Until then, it's a no-no.

Great match, though.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Cena is a legit tough guy for taking that brutal beating. Gonna have to give my respects to the guy for that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Dark_Raiden said:


> BULLSHIT!!
> 
> If you're a fan that means that you watch WWE in universe, as if it was real like you would watch Nikita and Supernatural and other shows on TV, and in universe, the only thing that matters is that Cena won. Lesnar fucked him up, made him bleed, injured his arm, but still lost in the end. At the end of the day, that's what matters. Who came out in better shape means nothing, it matters who wins and Cena won, that's the bullshit involved, imagine if when we first saw Darth Vader, Han Solo or w/e killed him immediately after a 20 minute beating, or even in wrestling when we first saw Andre or Taker or the like, they went over and established themselves as monsters before losing.


The real problem isn't that Cena went over Brock last night, it's that the match happened this damn quick in the first place.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Love him or hate him, you've got to respect Cena for all that he's done both in and out of the ring.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



goham202 said:


> I don't care about the business aspect of wrestling. I'm a fan, my job is to watch and be entertained, not concern myself with fan reactions, booking and ratings.


That's the problem. Cena defenders like you will keep saying "Stop caring about business so much... just enjoy it". The problem is, I couldn't enjoy the ending yesterday. Not as a fan, neither as a "smark". Last month, Rock going over Cena didn't do much "business" favors but I preferred it to Cena winning clean so I was happy with what I got.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

It was a good match, but the finish was unforgivable. I suppose for that you can't blame John Cena.

Credit to him for juicing the hard way.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Not gonna lie. That was the first time I had openly rooted for Cena to win in YEARS, just out of pity.

Brock just plays the in ring monster heel role so damn well, that you're always bound to treat his matches like it's the real deal.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Choke2Death said:


> That's the problem. Cena defenders like you will keep saying "Stop caring about business so much... just enjoy it". The problem is, I couldn't enjoy the ending yesterday. Not as a fan, neither as a "smark". Last month, Rock going over Cena didn't do much "business" favors but I preferred it to Cena winning clean so I was happy with what I got.


As I said previously, the problem is this match taking place 27 days after Brock's return. It should have been built up more.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



AthenaMark said:


> *We can acknowledge that some huge money making matches had their knees cut off from them last night.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am not saying anything about my personal feelings cause like I have said I didn't personally agree with the booking decision to have Cena win the match, but I am also not going to shit all over it without knowing where its all leading.

Now to the bolded part of the quote. Do you know why a large # of posters here don't give a flying f*ck that this could potentially hurt Brock's drawing power and money making ability going forward?

Because most of us are wrestling FANS and not WWE stockholders. I personally could not care anyless what the WWE stock does if I am being entertained. Eventhough the person I thought should've won didn't, that match was still damn entertaining. Also, all those "money matches" you (and some others) say are "ruined" will still (most likely) be entertaining and thats what a large portion of us care about most.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Not many people would agree to let Bork Laser beat the shit out of them, so I give him some props there 

And to reward him for his hard work, he can take a nice lengthy vacation and get the fuck off my television for a while.

It's a win-win for everyone...... except Vince of course.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

What did cena do that was so respectable ?


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

*I felt my childhood come back during this match.
I was marking out when Brock came back, and I did want him to be dominant.

Its just when he started landing those elbows and it really looked like he was legit trying to hurt Cena, that really angered me.

I think the words that came out of my mouth were '' WHAT THE FUCK YOU FAT BASTARD!''

From then it was Cena 100% for me.*


----------



## imnotastar (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> It's terribly ironic how the same people who lauded the Rock's victory at WM are now complaining because Cena won his match & is now headed for his own hiatus. I mean, wow, you could at least acknowledge your own bias & the contradicting lack of logic there. :hmm:


stop using the GOAT in your arguments people, it's make you look stupid

this is not the same situation, stop making it seem like the same situation, how would you have felt if the rock would have beat lesnar and austin before taking his time off to film his movies after WM 17 and SS 2002, i'll be waiting


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Great match. Cena went out there with almost everyone giving him heat and earned the respect of damn near all of them.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

The match was good, but the finish was horrible. The fact that Cena won with his super-cena tactics on Brock Lesnars first match back is what pisses me off. He gets no respect from me after that.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Why are some people acting as If this was a legit fight ?


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



fulcizombie said:


> Why are some people acting as If this was a legit fight ?


*Because you could tell Lesnar wanted to hurt Cena. The way he went for him with the elbows. 
That turned the match for me, from then on i was cheering like hell for Cena. Where as before i just wanted to see a great match. Lesnar is a bully and comes across like it everything he doe, scripted or not.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Rock316AE said:


> Another point here, after Lesnar killing him for 20 minutes, he cut a promo like nothing happened and Brock just disappears. Unbelievable.
> 
> *Oh, and I didn't talk about it but the irony about this hypocrite, he goes out to film a movie*? lol mr "Im here every week!", "IM NOT AN ACTOR, IM A PRO WRESTLER FOR CROWDS LIKE YOU, PLEASE CHEER ME!" *next month, going to film a movie*. And people wonder why nobody respects this guy?


And for the record sunshine, PWInsider has reported that Miz will star Marine 3, not Cena.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Rocky541 said:


> The match was good, but the finish was horrible. The fact that Cena won with his super-cena tactics on Brock Lesnars first match back is what pisses me off. He gets no respect from me after that.


You're acting like Brock is back is back full time and will have more than two matches.


Brock winning would be such a predictable comeback story Rocky style. Cena leaves trains comes back stronger beats Brock, and I bet you still wouldve bitched.


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

His gimmick still sucks but props on that performance. I sure as hell wouldn't agree to that beating.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



A-C-P said:


> Because most of us are wrestling FANS and not WWE stockholders. I personally could not care anyless what the WWE stock does if I am being entertained. Eventhough the person I thought should've won didn't, that match was still damn entertaining. Also, all those "money matches" you (and some others) say are "ruined" will still (most likely) be entertaining and thats what a large portion of us care about most.


You and all the others proclaiming that you are FANS ever stop to think that others are FANS too and that their enjoyment/entertainment of the match was ruined because of the outcome? I find this a bit silly tbh. I'm a FAN. I enjoyed the shit out of that match as a FAN but I also thought that the outcome was stupid as hell as a FAN and that it absolutely will be detrimental to Lesnar's future impact as a FAN because as a FAN I find it rather hard to buy into him the way I did before this match because he dominated Cena and then lost with 2 moves. As a FAN I find that a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

Are you kidding me Cena sucks and he got his ass beat by Brock. Brock is the rightful winner last night. Cena was a bloody pulp if that was a real fight Cena would be in the hospital right now


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*

But it's not a real fight it's wrestling fuckwits


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



The Rebel said:


> *Because you could tell Lesnar wanted to hurt Cena. The way he went for him with the elbows.
> That turned the match for me, from then on i was cheering like hell for Cena. Where as before i just wanted to see a great match. Lesnar is a bully and comes across like it everything he doe, scripted or not.*


Are your posts supposed to be sarcastic, reverse trolling or something similar ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Starbuck said:


> You and all the others proclaiming that you are FANS ever stop to think that others are FANS too and that their enjoyment/entertainment of the match was ruined because of the outcome? I find this a bit silly tbh. I'm a FAN. I enjoyed the shit out of that match as a FAN but I also thought that the outcome was stupid as hell as a FAN and that it absolutely will be detrimental to Lesnar's future impact as a FAN because as a FAN I find it rather hard to buy into him the way I did before this match because he dominated Cena and then lost with 2 moves. As a FAN I find that a bit ridiculous.


Yeh I kind of lost it there, and really not directed at you b/c I know your a fan and a smart fan as well (as well as others on the forums as well) Like I said I really didn't agree with the decision either, but will wait and see how things play out. My major beef is with the people that care ONLY about WWE's bottomline (or at least they seem to only care about that) and after a day of reading how about this is just the worst thing for the WWE financially I just kind boiled over. And I really shouldnlt imply those people aren't FANS either, it just seems like sometimes they forget to just be a FAN.

I definitely get a FAN being upset about Lesnar's loss from a kayfabe standpoint going forward, I probably have some of the same gripes (the ending of the match in particular) just holding off on voicing them until i see where things go.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



The Rebel said:


> *That was epic.
> So much respect for that man.
> Never marked out so much for a victory.
> I hope he earned some respect from the haters on this forum.
> ...


How do you earn respect for doing the same thing that happens in damn near every Cena match? Gets beat up hits two moves wins same bs no respect earned no respect deserved. Like I said before just because a lot of us don't like him doesn't mean we're "hating". The word hating comes from jealousy we're not jealous of him we just don't like him.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I think WWE succeeded with the result because now people are talking. Negative or positive, people are interested in whats going to happen next.

I mentioned before the PPV on how I thought Brock should win and kayfabe injure Cena to give him some time off. As a Cena fan, I publicly predicted Brock to win. But yesterday, I had a change in heart and bet points that Cena would win. Because while so many are pissed that Cena won, we should know by now that WWE doesn't give a fuck about what we want or think should happen.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> The word hating comes from jealousy we're not jealous of him we just don't like him.


I'm sorry, did you go to school or did you just not pay attention or....


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> How do you earn respect for doing the same thing that happens in damn near every Cena match? Gets beat up hits two moves wins same bs no respect earned no respect deserved. Like I said before just because a lot of us don't like him doesn't mean we're "hating". The word hating comes from jealousy we're not jealous of him we just don't like him.


According to Webster, the definition of hate is:

a : *intense hostility and aversion usually deriving* from fear, *anger*, or sense of injury
b : *extreme dislike *or antipathy : loathing <had a great hate of hard work>
2
: an object of hatred <a generation whose finest hate had been big business — F. L. Paxson>
See hate defined for English-language learners »
See hate defined for kids »

The bold indicates that many on here "hate" John Cena.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Colin Delaney said:


> I'm sorry, did you go to school or did you just not pay attention or....


No i just actually know what it means not giving someone the respect they are due do to jealously. Or the dislike of someone because they have something you desire and are unwilling to admit.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> No i just actually know what it means not giving someone the respect they are due do to jealously. Or the dislike of someone because they have something you desire and are unwilling to admit.


I believe you are referring to the Kardashian version of hate as in "lol all thes bitches be hatin'"


Your fuckwitedness.... *bows*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I mean, I hate coffee. Does that mean I'm jealous of coffee? No, it means I strongly dislike it.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Colin Delaney said:


> I believe you are referring to the Kardashian version of hate as in "lol all thes bitches be hatin'"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what you're saying when you call people haters. Not that they hate him but that there hating on him. But the the fact that you used the kardashian's is just wrong man.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Cena be back in a week or two. LOL at people thinking he's gonna take months off. That's WWE messing with your heads my friends.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> Thats what you're saying when you call people haters. Not that they hate him but that there hating on him. But the the fact that you used the kardashian's is just wrong man.


Jesus Christ is this what our school systems come to?


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Just watch him come out tonight with a big smile on his face like nothing happened and no sell the entire beating just like that time where he was put through the spotlight by Big Show back in 2009 and came out the next night, just completely no selling the beatdown.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Natsuke said:


> Do you honestly think putting John Cena in the same formula that's been used multiple times to create a heel/face turn is solving anything? That's what I mean. It's been done. This guy is the top dog. The very top of the food chain that's the WWE. Why would you put him in a recycled storyline, only this time with main eventers?
> 
> Think about it. Hogan went heel through the NWO. Rocky went heel through a unique storyline with the Nation. Austin went heel through a Wrestlemania screwjob. Why can't Cena go heel in a more laid out plan than just the typical "I'm losing so I'll go crazy and turn heel" fashion? Why did we build up a feud for an entire year with a guy who was obviously going to leave the next night and put him up against an MMA sensation just to put him in an angle we've all seen before?
> 
> That's what I mean. Cena needs a heel turn like no other. The Nexus plotline was perfect but it was scrapped halfway through. This time around, we'll be able to see something, because obviously Cena's progress hasn't stopped yet.


I'm not even talking about a heel turn. I'm talking about a change in his character because that's what he truly needs. Lesnar could have done that to him in the predictable way. Some angles in wrestling may be predictable but also good. You don't need swerves just because you want swerves. If Lesnar injured Cena, dominated the whole roster till Cena comes back with a whole new character, it would not just make Cena interesting again but WWE because they finally changed this guy's character. Also the feud will intensify because you have a dominant monster vs the new Cena. 

I would like to say the Nexus storyline would have been a horrible place to turn Cena. It wouldn't have made sense at all.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I hate that no selling shirt color violating kung pow bitch. I hope he's really hurt.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Big Show lost the IC strap.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



> Update: Following an MRI and a battery of tests on his left arm Monday, doctors confirmed that Cena has sustained multiple muscle strains but suffered no permanent structural damage.


update on cena 

wwe.com


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



JT Martin said:


> I hate that no selling shirt color violating kung pow bitch. I hope he's really hurt.


This quote describes you to a t:




Evolution said:


> When you think about the fanbase of wrestling, it traditionally appeals to dumbass ******** who take it too seriously.
> 
> It used to be that we were the 15% of the fanbase in the online community but now that pretty much everyone in the developed world has access to the internet it means that any moron and his dog can sign up and post their opinions. Unfortunately we have to deal with that now.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

IF Cena gets written out tonight to take a break then I just sure hope he returns overhauled,Back to his Prototype simple short tights and being intense/serious..Yet finding a face to keep him a face without being too goody!!

Some say he just needs to drop his goffyness&super cena gimmick,Well last night's match could be used to end SuperCena,He won after using a steel chain&steel steps and before that he pretty much got crippled&humbled!!!

Tonight Cena could say that he has an injury by a broken arm and admits he got defeated by Brock in many ways..Brock comes out&destroys him and Cena has to be taken by a stretcher!

Months from now Cena returns serious&focused on Brock,In their rematch he gets more offence this time But just ain't super anymore,Cena wins or looses depending IF they get a third match and after the Brock feud..he stays like that,Cena fights during his matches cause he's a fighter&strong But after Brock he's never the same as before!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



the fox said:


> update on cena
> 
> wwe.com


Meaning Lesnar will completely "injure" him tonight on Raw would be my guess and Cena will be off TV for a few months


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



the fox said:


> update on cena
> 
> wwe.com


I'm guessing Cena will come out tonight with his arm in a cast or sling!?


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Colin Delaney said:


> Jesus Christ is this what our school systems come to?



Chicago Public School but I can understand your issue there our school system did suck but since you're on the internet and google is available.

Hater	
A person who feels anger and/or jealousy for someone who has succeeded in something they have worked hard for.

It's the way that you're using the word that makes it wrong not the meaning. The word has multiple definitions and ways use it's just not being used properly for the meaning you want. But i concede Cena's great a hard worker a decent wrestler and I'm off buy fruity pebbles and buy multicolored shirts with a wanna be solider on it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> Chicago Public School but I can understand your issue there our school system did suck but since you're on the internet and google is available.
> 
> Hater
> A person who feels anger and/or jealousy for someone who has succeeded in something they have worked hard for.
> ...


And don't people feel anger for Cena, who has succeeded in becoming a WWE superstar?


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



goham202 said:


> This quote describes you to a t:


Actually it doesn't so let me take out my anger on Cena, thank you.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



goham202 said:


> And don't people feel anger for Cena, who has succeeded in becoming a WWE superstar?


No, most people aren't so pathetic. Otherwise they would hate every single famous person with some money. Therefore, this "you're jealous" card is out of the window.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> Chicago Public School but I can understand your issue there our school system did suck but since you're on the internet and google is available.
> 
> Hater
> A person who feels anger and/or jealousy for someone who has succeeded in something they have worked hard for.
> ...


What dictionary did you find that in? Or did you just make it up lol? There's the proper English connotation of hate that everyone who uses this forum understands. No one here is jealous of a wrestler when they use the word hater. You are the one who does not understand because either you are stupid or like most teens you watch idiotmtv and pick up the wrong connotation of the word hate. Setting it straight: jealously can be a catalyst to hate but they are not the same thing. To hate is not to be jealous of. Got it? 

"It's the way that you are using the word that makes it wrong not the meaning" 

So If I went around calling Jews anti-Semites, I could be right depending on the way I'm using the word anti-Semite?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Choke2Death said:


> No, most people aren't so pathetic. Otherwise they would hate every single famous person with some money. Therefore, this "you're jealous" card is out of the window.


I never said jealous. I'm saying people hate/strongly dislike Cena, regardless of what the reason is, the hatred is still there. I don't mean you, directly, I'm referring to the people who say they hope he really is hurt.

That is crossing the line and must be the cause of some personal animosity they have towards Cena or people in his position. I don't know the reason for it, nor do I want to.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



goham202 said:


> And don't people feel anger for Cena, who has succeeded in becoming a WWE superstar?


I don't think the anger is because he succeeded but because he never really loses I mean you can be a success and not be booked as he is and when he does it not often a clean loss. But I do see where you're coming from and I can respect that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



goham202 said:


> I never said jealous. I'm saying people hate/strongly dislike Cena, regardless of what the reason is, the hatred is still there. I don't mean you, directly, I'm referring to the people who say they hope he really is hurt.
> 
> That is crossing the line and must be the cause of some personal animosity they have towards Cena or people in his position. I don't know the reason for it, nor do I want to.


You said "because he succeeded" (or something like that). That implies jealousy. As for people who hope he gets hurt... they are just sick and tired of his crap. I really can't even blame them anymore. It's like Vince wants to torture the fans with this bullshit.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Choke2Death said:


> You said "because he succeeded" (or something like that). That implies jealousy. As for people who hope he gets hurt... they are just sick and tired of his crap. I really can't even blame them anymore. It's like Vince wants to torture the fans with this bullshit.


People wanting to see a TV character get legit hurt is the stupidest shit I ever heard in my 25 years of living. Cena getting hurt has no affect on your personal life and if it does, your personal life sucks anyway.

I don't wish any physical harm on a imaginary character because I don't like him. That's no different then saying I hope you get hit by a bus. I don't even know you, personally.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Colin Delaney said:


> What dictionary did you find that in? Or did you just make it up lol? There's the proper English connotation of hate that everyone who uses this forum understands. No one here is jealous of a wrestler when they use the word hater. You are the one who does not understand because either you are stupid or like most teens you watch idiotmtv and pick up the wrong connotation of the word hate. Setting it straight: jealously can be a catalyst to hate but they are not the same thing. To hate is not to be jealous of. Got it?
> 
> "It's the way that you are using the word that makes it wrong not the meaning"
> 
> So If I went around calling Jews anti-Semites, I could be right depending on the way I'm using the word anti-Semite?


Goodnight man I can't tell if your a troll or an idiot. You're using a word for it's slang meaning not a proper english word. I don't think any of us here hate cena who would take pro wrestling that seriously we don't like his character there is a difference between hating someone and being a hater.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



syrusriddick said:


> Goodnight man I can't tell if your a troll or an idiot. You're using a word for it's slang meaning not a proper english word. I don't think any of us here hate cena who would take pro wrestling that seriously we don't like his character there is a difference between hating someone and being a hater.


But, many in here have wish legit bodily injury on Cena. That is taking wrestling too fucking serious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



goham202 said:


> People wanting to see a TV character get legit hurt is the stupidest shit I ever heard in my 25 years of living. Cena getting hurt has no affect on your personal life and if it does, your personal life sucks anyway.
> 
> I don't wish any physical harm on a imaginary character because I don't like him. That's no different then saying I hope you get hit by a bus. I don't even know you, personally.


That's not me, though. I do hope bad things on people I dislike and not scared to admit it but not because someone is playing a character.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Choke2Death said:


> That's not me, though. I do hope bad things on people I dislike and not scared to admit it but not because someone is playing a character.


That's sad.

So, let me ask you this: Do you dislike John Cena the character, John Cena the man or both and do you wish evil on him?

And explain with reasons for answering the way you feel.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

I didn't have time to sift through the entire thread so but I just wanted to throw my two cents in. I am perfectly fine with the outcome of this match. For people complaining about "Super Cena", please this wasn't "Super Cena". This was Lesnar,getting cocky after destroying Cena the entire match and Cena getting a luck hit with a chain and an AA on steel steps. Cena didn't win because of any miraculous comeback, or "five moves of doom" he won because Lesnar got arrogant.

Lesnar didn't look any weaker for loosing this match. In fact it makes me think of HHH vs Undertaker two years ago. Sure Undertaker won the match, but HHH looked stronger and as he said "won the war". That's the same thing I'm getting off this match. Cena won the battle, Lesnar won the war.

So please, stop whining about every little thing regarding Cena. It gets very, very annoying.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



goham202 said:


> But, many in here have wish legit bodily injury on Cena. That is taking wrestling too fucking serious.


Then those people need a new hobby a life and probably to get laid. It's all in good fun even these discussions no one should take it that far.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



goham202 said:


> That's sad.
> 
> So, let me ask you this: Do you dislike John Cena the character, John Cena the man or both and do you wish evil on him?
> 
> And explain with reasons for answering the way you feel.


I don't wish anything bad on John Cena. I thought I made it clear already. Now if I know a person in real life and I hate that person, I wish bad things on them without hesitation.

As for my dislike for Cena: I HATE his character, I don't care about the person (don't respect him) and I don't wish evil things on him.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

*OMG fpalm You guys got a stupid discussion going one here...

I really wished that something like this happend. Cena needs&deserves some time off, he hasn't done that since a long time. Even if it's just a Month, enough for him to chill a bit, see his family&friends,...
Thank god he's not starring in "The Marine 3", but is Miz the right choice? Can't be a good movie...

To the rest: grow up people and get a new topic, don't turn every Cena thread into a "Cena sucks/I hate Cena/Cena's Gimmick is Horrible/Bla,Bla,BLA"....It's old as fuck and boring, everytime the same bullshit comes out.*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Thank You Cena*



Choke2Death said:


> I don't wish anything bad on John Cena. I thought I made it clear already. Now if I know a person in real life and I hate that person, I wish bad things on them without hesitation.
> 
> As for my dislike for Cena: I HATE his character, I don't care about the person (don't respect him) and I don't wish evil things on him.


Somewhat understandable.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Cena did what 99% of the wrestlers in wrestling history did before him, he bled, people are desperate to find reasons to "respect him" because of the non-stop brainwashing from the WWE machine. I respect the fact that his match with Lesnar was great, that's it. I still can't believe he agreed to this disaster booking when he knows the plan for Brock all the way to WM29 and just continues to show his low wrestling IQ. If it's Taker, I'm sure that he wasn't happy at all.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

All I know if Brock won, Cena wouldn't turn heel, and that's my honest assessment. The reasoning is because if Brock won and put Cena on the shelf, we'd have the typical "Super Cena Returns" storyline where he comes back and beats the shit out of Brock, and then we're back to booing.

But people, once again, want that temporary fix where Brock is dominant. Cause, no, he's not here to stay. Not because he contract said so, but because this dude just has too many health problems. Yes, Brock is young. But I kind of doubt he has it in him to really grind out the WWE season like before for longer than a year.

This could turn out to be a great plan to make Brock snap.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Rock316AE said:


> Cena did what 99% of the wrestlers in wrestling history did before him, he bled, people are desperate to find reasons to "respect him" because of the non-stop brainwashing from the WWE machine. I respect the fact that his match with Lesnar was great, that's it. I still can't believe he agreed to this disaster booking and just continues to show his low wrestling IQ.


How about the fact that he may not have it in him to say no to Vince the way Hogan & Austin did.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



The Hardcore Show said:


> How about the fact that he may not have it in him to say no to Vince the way Hogan & Austin did.


Really? after 8 years of working so close to Vince? I doubt it.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Natsuke said:


> All I know if Brock won, Cena wouldn't turn heel, and that's my honest assessment. The reasoning is because if Brock won and put Cena on the shelf, we'd have the typical "Super Cena Returns" storyline where he comes back and beats the shit out of Brock, and then we're back to booing.
> 
> But people, once again, want that temporary fix where Brock is dominant. Cause, no, he's not here to stay. Not because he contract said so, but because this dude just has too many health problems. Yes, Brock is young. But I kind of doubt he has it in him to really grind out the WWE season like before for longer than a year.
> 
> This could turn out to be a great plan to make Brock snap.


There's no need to see Brock snap. We gain very little from it. The guy is going to be in 5 matches tops.

He's not going to win the championship, he's not facing Rock at Mania. He's going to be the next victim of the streak and that's it. So WWE has already established that's he beatable, and less important than their top guy so now they just took a big dump on that matches drawing power.

If WWE couldn't stomach Cena losing then Brock Cena shouldn't have happened. Job someone else to Lesnar.

The truth is Cena lost at Mania so this them saying all is right in the world and Cena's still Superman so suck it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Yeah.. cause 99% of all wrestlers have had the balls to allow an MMA monster to fuck up his face and make him bleed with no blading.

lol the logic is astounding. Properly-taught juicing and asking "yo, make me bleed by beating the shit out of me" are two different things.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Rock316AE said:


> Cena did what 99% of the wrestlers in wrestling history did before him, he bled, people are desperate to find reasons to "respect him" because of the non-stop brainwashing from the WWE machine. I respect the fact that his match with Lesnar was great, that's it. I still can't believe he agreed to this disaster booking when he knows the plan for Brock all the way to WM29 and just continues to show his low wrestling IQ. If it's Taker, I'm sure that he wasn't happy at all.


So now you are mad that Cena agreed to going over Brock when he knows the plan for Brock all the way to WM?

Damn, you really hating now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



GillbergReturns said:


> *There's no need to see Brock snap. We gain very little form it. The guy is going to be in 5 matches tops.*
> 
> He's not going to win the championship, he's not facing Rock at Mania. He's going to be the next victim of the streak and that's it. So WWE has already established that's he beatable, and less important than their top guy so now they just big dump on that matches drawing power.
> 
> If WWE couldn't stomach Cena losing then Brock Cena shouldn't have happened. Job someone else to Lesnar.


Are you crazy? If he's only getting 5 matches tops, then obviously the storyline he's supposed to have will be storyline-heavy and not match-heavy.

So say he won and put Cena on the shelf. Now what? Now he's cocky, now Monday Night Raw is Monday Night Raw starring Brock Lesnar. 5 Matches to go. Who's he gonna spend it on? Is Taker comin back? Is it a new blood? What is it? So we're just gonna jump in a new feud with really zero background with ANYONE in the roster with a total of 5 matches for 1 entire year.

Surely he can't get to Punk. He's WWE Champion. Since he's not getting the belt, he's done. Who else? Sheamus? Oh wait, World Champion. Triple H? Retired. Undertaker? Wait till next year. Who?

Really. Who??? Rock? So this feud is part-time as well?

At least with Brock snapping, we involve the entire WWE roster. This dude could spend his time fucking everyone up in sight and serving people notice. Brock snapping is a great idea.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*



Natsuke said:


> Are you crazy? If he's only getting 5 matches tops, then obviously the storyline he's supposed to have will be storyline-heavy and not match-heavy.
> 
> So say he won and put Cena on the shelf. Now what? Now he's cocky, now Monday Night Raw is Monday Night Raw starring Brock Lesnar. 5 Matches to go. Who's he gonna spend it on? Is Taker comin back? Is it a new blood? What is it? So we're just gonna jump in a new feud with really zero background with ANYONE in the roster with a total of 5 matches for 1 entire year.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing different storyline paths either way.

His next match is either going to be with Cena again or Triple H's announcement on Raw has to do with Brock and will lead to an eventual program with him.

The only difference between a win and a loss is you've robbed Lesnar of his credibility.

He could booked as a beast that kicks everyone's *** either way. Like he needed a loss to Cena to snap. 

I can pretty much guarantee you this really has nothing to do with Brock anyways. WWE just wanted to right the wrong of Cena losing at Mania.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> So where's The Rock now? Filming his movies, am I right?
> 
> And where's Cena, well he just got his ass beat and his head cut open by Lesnar. I guess The Rock is still the better talent, even though he had no business beating John Cena at WM 28 and his victory was only for a nostalgia pop.
> 
> But, I'll get off my high-horse about Rock winning because it's in the past and I'm most certainly sure that they'll fight next year at WM and Cena will win.


*Wrestlemania 28: The wrong guy won.*

lolz still hurt about it. Rock had no business winning haha

Ever thought about Cena losing as a plan for WWE to utilize that whole Cena is losing it aura? They even showed it and explained that in the promo Sunday. Or what about the fact that Cena, who is a Rock fan and wanted this dream match, insisted that Rock win? Mania is done and over, get over it.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> *Wrestlemania 28: The wrong guy won.*
> 
> lolz still hurt about it. Rock had no business winning haha
> 
> Ever thought about Cena losing as a plan for WWE to utilize that whole Cena is losing it aura? They even showed it and explained that in the promo Sunday. Or what about the fact that Cena, who is a Rock fan and wanted this dream match, insisted that Rock win? Mania is done and over, get over it.


Except it never happened. And the ONLY thing that could have painted that picture was Lesnar, and now he's feuding with HHH moreso than Cena apparently. It's no longer about Cena's losing streak; it's about Cena being the top dog and Johnny L not liking it.

I was all up for this when I thought Cena won for a reason. But he's not taking a vacation it seems. Which means that the win he got at Extreme Rules was completely stupid. Now, no one looks good. John Cena looks weak against Lord Tensai of all people, and Lesnar is weak against old man Hunter.

What a shambles this is.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3 etc.)*

Color me confused. He(Cena) said he was taking some time off, which is cool to be being that he hasn't had a break since like 08. And now he apparently has a match w/ Ace at OTL. For the first time I got back into wrestling I'm legit confused. Why announce you're taking a break during(what appeared to be) a sincere promo? I can understand swerves to keep people's interest and shit. Just this shit isn't adding up.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Except it never happened. And the ONLY thing that could have painted that picture was Lesnar, and now he's feuding with HHH moreso than Cena apparently. It's no longer about Cena's losing streak; it's about Cena being the top dog and Johnny L not liking it.
> 
> I was all up for this when I thought Cena won for a reason. But he's not taking a vacation it seems. Which means that the win he got at Extreme Rules was completely stupid. Now, no one looks good. John Cena looks weak against Lord Tensai of all people, and Lesnar is weak against old man Hunter.
> 
> What a shambles this is.


You couldn't tell the future but that was the direction. Of course you know now. As has been stated, WWE is hot shotting and doing no long term booking at the end of the day.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*

I'm confused, i'm sure he said he will be going away for awhile, but seems like he will be working extreme rules. Meaning he will be on next weeks raw. Someone shed some light please


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*

Just as confused as you are right now.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*



animus said:


> Just as confused as you are right now.


The promo felt real when he said he was going away, and trust me I was happey. But now he's in a match, and he has to be on raw because he has to hype this feud between him and johnny. This is just bs, what type of crap is this?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*

I don't know. I was pumped to see him go, I thought they were going to try putting him in a match but show that he's not medically cleared and have to leave for awhile. Especially after seeing Punk/DBry now feuding, I want that to be the main focal point. But just like always it will be Cena. I just hope Cena/Big Johnny isn't the main event of OTL.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*

Wait, did nba2k10 say that Cena will be working the PPV that just took place 2 days ago?

And random question but what made you create the name nba2k10 in the year 2011?


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*

Just hoping that beat down tonight writes him off for a while. Bud I doubt it. Last night at ER seemed like the perfect send off. Why give a promo so sincere for absolutely nothing? Its been noted that Cena has some bumps and bruises and needs a break. So why waste everyone's time w/ this feud. Whole situation just doesn't add up in my book.


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*



goham202 said:


> Wait, did nba2k10 say that Cena will be working the PPV that just took place 2 days ago?
> 
> And random question but what made you create the name nba2k10 in the year 2011?


I meant Over The Limit. I Like 2k10 lol. What made you create the name Goham?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*



goham202 said:


> Wait, did nba2k10 say that Cena will be working the PPV that just took place 2 days ago?
> 
> And random question but what made you create the name nba2k10 in the year 2011?


Yeah, not to go OT but 2k11 was pretty easily better than 2k10.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: So basically Cena isn't taking time off?*



nba2k10 said:


> I meant Over The Limit. I Like 2k10 lol. What made you create the name Goham?


Cuz I be goin ham. It's a dirty south thing.

But your name is based on a game from the year before you made your name. I was just curious.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3, etc.)*

All I know that Batista is coming.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3, etc.)*

I was hoping they'd give Cena a little time off. Have him come back with a nice big time ovation. Not long, maybe a couple months. Last night wouldve been the perfect swan song. A nice little Earthquake/Hogan deal.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3, etc.)*

Cena is douche for ruining lesnar.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena Post-Match Discussion (Including his future, Marine 3, etc.)*



Vyed said:


> Cena is douche for ruining lesnar.


Of course, he is not better than hulk hogan as a person, maybe even worse. I laugh when people say what a great person he is because he does charity when this is all part of HIS FUCKIN JOB .


----------



## bbag11 (May 2, 2012)

*Cena's Speech... WTF?!*

am I reading into this too much, or did it sound like Cena was saying 'goodbye' to everyone on Extreme Rules?! looked a lot like he had been dismissed for something and was pi**ed about it... 

opinions????


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*

looked to me he was trying to sell his bicep tear hard. Figuring he'd be on "vacation" due to a bad injury. Comes in monday and they centralize all the beatings on his "hurt" arm. This way supercena can come out at the next ppv with a wounded stick and still whoop ass. It was a hell of a good sell at extreme rules though. Right down to the whispered comments to the officials heard as it faded to black.


----------



## bbag11 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*



Darksyde said:


> looked to me he was trying to sell his bicep tear hard. Figuring he'd be on "vacation" due to a bad injury. Comes in monday and they centralize all the beatings on his "hurt" arm. This way supercena can come out at the next ppv with a wounded stick and still whoop ass. It was a hell of a good sell at extreme rules though. Right down to the whispered comments to the officials heard as it faded to black.


yea what was that? saw he said something, but didnt hear what he said!
thanks by the way


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*

DEY TUKKK HIS JERBBBB


Sorry couldnt resist lol

Im shocked nobody was coming up with "derp Cena failed a drug test" therories like they do with Orton


----------



## ry4 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*



bbag11 said:


> am I reading into this too much, or did it sound like Cena was saying 'goodbye' to everyone on Extreme Rules?! looked a lot like he had been dismissed for something and was pi**ed about it...
> 
> opinions????


I think it was a last minute call by Vince (an audible if you will) to see how Brok would respond to the ending of the match being changed.


----------



## 1TheGreatOne1 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*

He broke kayfabe and said he was leaving or something... maybe Vince punished him for it and put him in a feud with Johnny Ace


----------



## bbag11 (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*



ry4 said:


> I think it was a last minute call by Vince (an audible if you will) to see how Brok would respond to the ending of the match being changed.


ending being changed? in what way?


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*



Simply Flawless said:


> DEY TUKKK HIS JERBBBB
> 
> 
> Sorry couldnt resist lol
> ...


That's because he doesn't fail drug tests... Unlike Orton.


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*

Just playing into the whole fued with Laurnitus.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Cena's Speech... WTF?!*



bbag11 said:


> am I reading into this too much, or did it sound like Cena was saying 'goodbye' to everyone on Extreme Rules?! looked a lot like he had been dismissed for something and was pi**ed about it...
> 
> opinions????


Cena won't speak against Vince McMahon...he's an ass smoocher. That was the whole basis of his compaign against the Rock for nearly 4 years. He has no backbone. No balls. A complete chump.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

EVERYBODY knows (or they should know) Cena is the biggest company man WWE has ever had. He'd never say or do to annoy Vince or management.

Edit - And him and CM Punk need to stop thinking they are rebels because they say the words 'wrestling or wrestlers' King and Cole say it from time to time and so do others. I.e Bryan and AJ.

It's not a banned word(s). So stop thinking it is.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> EVERYBODY knows (or they should know) Cena is the biggest company man WWE has ever had. He'd never say or do to annoy Vince or management.
> 
> Edit - And him and CM Punk need to stop thinking they are rebels because they say the words 'wrestling or wrestlers' King and Cole say it from time to time and so do others. I.e Bryan and AJ.
> 
> It's not a banned word(s). So stop thinking it is.


Cena is just an ass-kissing, pandering douchebag that hopes he gets over with adults by getting a rub from "IWC darling's" popularity (Zack Ryder and now chanting YES! with the crowd) or doing "cool" things like saying "I'm... excuse me, a PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER!" or calling John Laurinaitis a "yes-man".


----------



## dh144498 (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> :frustrate


good good...let the butthurt flow through you.


----------



## Wtkace (May 2, 2012)

Really miss the moment when Cm punk beat supercena in front of Chicago stadium, but at Extreme Rules, they screw us !!!


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

So much for the overrated chicago crowd .....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> So much for the overrated chicago crowd .....


Yes, it was extremely disappointing when they started cheering Cena with his phony and shitty "vacation" speech. I guess it served it's purpose to an extent as it made some of his emo fans cry.

New York >>>>>>>>>>>>> Chicago

The WM27 Press Conference speaks for itself. Cena got the exact treatment he deserves.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

'John Triton'? hahahahahahaha


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Reminded me of Lesnar vs Mir 1. Get your ass kicked by lesnar the whole match and get lucky to take a win.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Yes, it was extremely disappointing when they started cheering Cena with his phony and shitty "vacation" speech. I guess it served it's purpose to an extent as it made some of his emo fans cry.
> 
> New York >>>>>>>>>>>>> Chicago
> 
> The WM27 Press Conference speaks for itself. Cena got the exact treatment he deserves.


Just before Extreme Rules, people were saying the Chicago crown was the best but because they cheered for Cena, now they are overrated.

I guess people don't like it when the live audience cheers someone they can't stand.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> EVERYBODY knows (or they should know) Cena is the biggest company man WWE has ever had. He'd never say or do to annoy Vince or management.
> 
> Edit - And him and CM Punk need to stop thinking they are rebels because they say the words 'wrestling or wrestlers' King and Cole say it from time to time and so do others. I.e Bryan and AJ.
> 
> It's not a banned word(s). So stop thinking it is.


I don't know what's worse. Them saying it or the live crowd thinking it's cool.

"OH MY GAWDZ.. HE SAY PROFESSIONAL WRESTLER.. MARKING OUT BRO!!!"

fpalm


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> Just before Extreme Rules, people were saying the Chicago crown was the best but because they cheered for Cena, now they are overrated.
> 
> I guess people don't like it when the live audience cheers someone they can't stand.


I always preferred New York. They are a lot more creative and in-your-face. Chicago fans are damn near like Richmond in comparison.

A lot of people here liked the Money in the Bank crowd and I did too, but I think Survivor Series in Madison Square Garden beat them slightly.

The problem is they went soft by booing Lesnar who was making Cena his bitch and cheering the crappy underdog they've spent 6 years shitting on. They were disappointing the last time WWE went there too, which was the last Raw of 2011. MSG, though, ALWAYS deliver and they have no remorse for Cena. He was barely able to finish his speech at the WM27 press conference. He got so much heat that this year's WM press conference was in front of a gang of silent bores that didn't even know why they were there.






This is what Cena deserves every single day he's in front of fans. Can't believe how many pussies got wet over this. Just read any message boards with topics on that reaction. They're all up in arms "ZOMG SHOW SUM RESPECT!!!!11". I'm glad Vince loves New York, though, but I guess that's why we hardly ever see any Raw or PPVs there because they want to save themselves the embarrassment of Cena being on the verge of crying from the heat.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I always preferred New York. They are a lot more creative and in-your-face. Chicago fans are damn near like Richmond in comparison.
> 
> A lot of people here liked the Money in the Bank crowd and I did too, but I think Survivor Series in Madison Square Garden beat them slightly.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that when/if Cena turns heel, he won't get reactions like that anymore. It will seem quite stupid if people cheer him when/if he insults them, sort of like DB with that annoying "YES" chant.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

goham202 said:


> I'm afraid that when/if Cena turns heel, he won't get reactions like that anymore. It will seem quite stupid if people cheer him when/if he insults them, sort of like DB with that annoying "YES" chant.


Yes, because when he turns heel, he has finally earned mine and many other's respect. But until he does that, he deserves these type of reactions with no remorse. And if he gets inducted into the Hall of Fame without ever doing that big heel turn, I will promise myself to take a 1 week vacation to where WM is being held that week and boo Cena as hard as possible. With all the smarks waiting outside, it will be easy to form a group together which makes it that much harder for security to prevent it from happening.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicago and Philly are both very overrated.

New York is the best wrestling city on the planet followed by montreal and then Toronto.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Just by looking at ER, after the match (which was awesome) and that "emotional" speech Cena deserved the applause. No one there knew what would happen 24h on Raw.


----------

